# DB's Nabba SE prep thread- May 1st



## DB

Ok,

I haven't competed since Oct 08. I took nearly 6 months of training and any supplementation from Oct 08 - April 09 due to having 2 slipped discs with happened training for the British in 08 (with uk-m member 'lift' making me deadlift despite me moaning saying i wasn't feeling it! :cursing: :thumb: ), L4/L5, L5/S1.

Lost a fair bit of weight, I competed last time at 99kg on stage, and went down to 98kg with about 15%bf, pretty depressing

Had some treatment from the NHS and MRI's, The specialist recommended surgery but I felt it was healing slowly on it's own & with BC's help, so cancelled the operation and after 6 months of 'beach workouts' I started getting back into full training, bare in mind i hadn't done as much as a leg extention in 6 months!

So started squatting 50kg with a belt and added 5kg a week, same with most lifts,

I'm now back upto full strength and do everything except deadlifts (still do SLDL) and never under 6 reps on upper body and around 10-15 for legs.

*Prep*

I started my prep last week. I didn't weigh in as didnt really care what I weighed all bloated etc.

Weighed in this morning after a week of dieting, post wee wee at 113kg, this is the leanest I have started a prep by miles and already had comments that the skeletor face is coming so I must be doing something right.

Cardio at the moment is 3 x 40mins a week

Diet-

1

100g oats

60g whey/casien

100g pineapple

2

100g oats

60g whey/casien

100g pineapple

3

250 sweet spud

200g chicken

handful veg

olive oil

100g pineapple

4

250 sweet spud

200g chicken

handful veg

olive oil

100g pineapple

Train

PWo shake

60g whey isolate

75g WMS

5

250 sweet spud

200g chicken/ beef

handful veg

olive oil

100g pineapple

6

60g whey/casien

table spoon peanut butter

50g oats

cals -3650

Pro- 380

carb -400

fat-55

Kept the fats lower this time as I'm using slin post cardio and post workout and I find i respond alot better to carbs than fats.

Supps-

Test enan 1g

tren enan 400mg

Metformin 425mg post cardio&PWO

Slin 6iu Post cardio & PWO

T4 100mcg / T3 25mcg

I'm training with magic torch&Ares1 next weekend so that will be 2 weeks into the diet and 10 weeks out from nabba so will get some pics up then :bounce:


----------



## pea head

Good luck with the prep mate.


----------



## LittleChris

Will be a good read, you have a most impressive physique


----------



## roy

Good luck!!!


----------



## Five-O

Baz, nice one brother, be good to see you back to your best.

Do you do cardio after training or on the non-training days, and was just interested in what you ate after taking slin post cardio? and fast acting I assume or slow if doing cardio first thing????

Sorry for all the q's!

Hope things are good.


----------



## DRED

good luck db  i notice a lot of pineapple in your diet is it just to flavour the food or does it have another use?


----------



## ares1

good luck mate & ill see you next weekend 

what are you going to be training?

forgot to ask - will the tren & test e be the same up unitll the show or will you swap to "short" esters?


----------



## DB

Pea,lil chris& roy- thanks guys

Dred - Digestive enzymes and also nice to have after a meal, good for the mind

J- mmm not too fussed mate, what do you fancy doing? anything but quads, i can change it around abit


----------



## DB

Five-O said:


> Baz, nice one brother, be good to see you back to your best.
> 
> Do you do cardio after training or on the non-training days,
> 
> and was just interested in what you ate after taking slin post cardio? and fast acting I assume or slow if doing cardio first thing????
> 
> Sorry for all the q's!
> 
> Hope things are good.


cardio is pre breakie on non workout days,

I'll then up it to every day and then PWO if needed later

I have 425mg metformin with meal one, then shoot it straight after, I use novarapid, dont get on with long acting at ALL makes me fat..


----------



## DB

ares1 said:


> forgot to ask - will the tren & test e be the same up unitll the show or will you swap to "short" esters?


Na mate I keep it all the same right up to the show,

prob add in winny or anavar orals about 4 weeks out to give me that lil extra whack for the run in to the show and some adex in the last few days


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Looks good to me - diet looks spot on.

Are you hungry at all yet? I know you dont care about the scales but how much bigger do you think you`ll be than your 2008 outing? 103kg on stage?

Are you doing Nabba class 1 mate?

Good luck!


----------



## hilly

cracking stuff mate really looking forward to following this.

regarding ure slin i no yoiu have used it without the met how much do you feel the metformin allows you to drop ure slin amount down with the same benefit? for example using 12iu without met but only needing 6iu when using met.

also are you using any growth or are you preping without it?


----------



## DB

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Looks good to me - diet looks spot on.
> 
> Are you hungry at all yet? I know you dont care about the scales but how much bigger do you think you`ll be than your 2008 outing? 103kg on stage?
> 
> Are you doing Nabba class 1 mate?
> 
> Good luck!


Not sure mate I had in my mind that 104kg would be awesome but thats prob a pipe dream, over 100kg full and bursting and i'll be happy,

Not really that hungry until i go to bed tbh,

Yep class 1



hilly said:


> cracking stuff mate really looking forward to following this.
> 
> regarding ure slin i no yoiu have used it without the met how much do you feel the metformin allows you to drop ure slin amount down with the same benefit? for example using 12iu without met but only needing 6iu when using met.
> 
> also are you using any growth or are you preping without it?


No mate no GH, i'm only 26 and tbh i'd have to run loads to get any decent benefit from it.. lest say I spent £8 a day on it- I would feel far happier spending that on a nice steak everyday!

I find metfroming keeps me far leaner when I use it with slin and yes does increase the sensitivity massively


----------



## MissBC

Good luck babe.... I know youl look awesome 

Fingers crossed we sorted your back and chest enough so they stay injury free over the next 14 weeks!! x


----------



## hilly

interesting on the metformin keeping you leaner. i may have to trial this when i experiment with slin during my pct.

cheers mate


----------



## mal

good luck Db hope it goes well.


----------



## Big Dawg

Awesome bro, will be following


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Good luck mate, will sub to this thread


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck, pal.

I'll be following.


----------



## Robw

Good luck im in for the ride :thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero

Hey Baz, good luck with everything mate.


----------



## Linny

Nice 1 Baz:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86

will definitely be following. one of the better physiques on here


----------



## clarkey

Good luck Baz nice to see you back in action, cant believe how quick its gone since you last competed at the Brits 08.


----------



## Guest

Good luck mate


----------



## WRT

Good luck with the prep Grant:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

Best of luck, looks to be interesting :beer:


----------



## GHS

Good luck mate 

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## weeman

will be following this matey  get pics up!!!!

Whenever i used met and slin before i got the mother of all hypo's each time,would like to experiment with it again tho with much lower slin doses to see how i get on


----------



## Magic Torch

Good to see a thread up for this mate I think a lot of people will be subscribing 

This diet will be fine for you - once you get to 2-3 weeks in and the routine turns to habit...the cardio is the sh1t part but you'll be fine once the blisters harden up (you pussy lol)

Defo train next week, need to go to out in the evening (dont ask haha) as sophie booked something for us but I dont need to leave till 6pm so plenty of time!

Your in the best condition I think you have ever been pre diet, you are still fairy lean and also much bigger than before so I really think you are gonna come in looking awesome. Head down mate you'll be fine.

Have you been enjoying the pics I sent you on FB and to your phone? PMSL xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Good luck with your prep and your comp


----------



## Rebus

Nice one Baz, I'll be following this closely and probably pick up a few tips on the way as i start my prep tomorrow now that im back from my holidays.

Glad to see your backs sorted enough for you to do this. How long were you back in training befor yous actually started this prep with you saying you were at your leanest at the start??

Also one more quick question, how long you keeping the 'slin in on the diet?

Will you be changing the protein drinks to solid food as time goes on to as i note you have a few drinks in there...well whey protein anyway?

Thers something in the back of my mind telling me that although metformin increases 'slin sensitivity it shouldnt be taken post workout....I can't recall exactly the pro's and con's etc but restricting/minimising the spike or absorption of carb's one way or other post workout springs to mind...I could be way off here though mate....


----------



## 3752

Good luck with the prep buddy.....


----------



## russforever

Good luck with the prep and comp, hopfully will be my first time watching a competition if I can get down there


----------



## Littleluke

Good luck matey, I don't know how I missed this one. I'm back in the UK if you're about this week.


----------



## MissBC

Littleluke said:


> Good luck matey, I don't know how I missed this one. I'm back in the UK if you're about this week.


oi... ring me u biatch and we will organize something!! x


----------



## DB

weeman said:


> will be following this matey  get pics up!!!!
> 
> Whenever i used met and slin before i got the mother of all hypo's each time,would like to experiment with it again tho with much lower slin doses to see how i get on


Really? I can't believe you haven't lowered the dose mate? 425mg metformin makes a HUGE difference to how much slin u need,



BRABUS said:


> Nice one Baz, I'll be following this closely and probably pick up a few tips on the way as i start my prep tomorrow now that im back from my holidays.
> 
> Glad to see your backs sorted enough for you to do this. How long were you back in training befor yous actually started this prep with you saying you were at your leanest at the start?? mmm full training about 9 months
> 
> Also one more quick question, how long you keeping the 'slin in on the diet? To the end if all goes well
> 
> Will you be changing the protein drinks to solid food as time goes on to as i note you have a few drinks in there...well whey protein anyway? mm maybe dude but as much as I enjoy bodybuilding its not my life and I don't enjoy it that much to eat every few hours and tbh whey/casien & oats with fish oils is a pretty good MRp
> 
> Thers something in the back of my mind telling me that although metformin increases 'slin sensitivity it shouldnt be taken post workout....I can't recall exactly the pro's and con's etc but restricting/minimising the spike or absorption of carb's one way or other post workout springs to mind...I could be way off here though mate....
> 
> Think it rings a bell but I know it works really well for me dude, when are you back in stage?


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> Good to see a thread up for this mate I think a lot of people will be subscribing
> 
> This diet will be fine for you - once you get to 2-3 weeks in and the routine turns to habit...the cardio is the sh1t part but you'll be fine once the blisters harden up (you pussy lol)
> 
> Defo train next week, need to go to out in the evening (dont ask haha) as sophie booked something for us but I dont need to leave till 6pm so plenty of time!
> 
> Your in the best condition I think you have ever been pre diet, you are still fairy lean and also much bigger than before so I really think you are gonna come in looking awesome. Head down mate you'll be fine.
> 
> Have you been enjoying the pics I sent you on FB and to your phone? PMSL xx


Yeah the pics have been great u bellend! see u sat!



Pscarb said:


> Good luck with the prep buddy.....


Thanks mate same to you! hopefully catch up wed or thurs if u fancy it?



Littleluke said:


> Good luck matey, I don't know how I missed this one. I'm back in the UK if you're about this week.


 yeah maybe dude

Quick update,

Trained chest&tri's tonight and unfortunately the problem with a slight pec tear has come back, pretty annoying so means no chest training AGAIN for a few weeks


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

You dont have much luck on the injury front do you mate, the diet looks bang on and I know what you mean about eating 7 solid meals a day, it will take over your whole life, I think 3-4 soilds is ample


----------



## DB

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> You dont have much luck on the injury front do you mate, the diet looks bang on and I know what you mean about eating 7 solid meals a day, it will take over your whole life, I think 3-4 soilds is ample


Ahh it's not too bad mate not a detachment or anything! just a few weeks off benching, sucks tbh!

Yep totally agree 3-4 is fine, I don't want to be a pro, I have a fairly decent amature physique, I want to win a few more shows and I'll compete aslong as I enjoy doing it, and if that involved eating 7 whole meals a day I defo would not enjoy it very long!! No disrespect to the hardcore guys out there

I'm waiting til 2020 or something when they have sh1t like protein crisps, protein bars that taste like double deckers not 2 days old sweaty ar5e, and KFC is as nutritious as boiled chicken,veg and fekkin sweet spud! Then dieting will be awesome! :bounce:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> I'm waiting til 2020 or something when they have sh1t like protein crisps, protein bars that taste like double deckers not 2 days old sweaty ar5e, and KFC is as nutritious as boiled chicken,veg and fekkin sweet spud! Then dieting will be awesome! :bounce:


LOL youd be an old man then:lol: tho your not far off now eh phil

Hope our chest gets better mate, injuries can be bitches thats for sure:cursing:


----------



## MissBC

Merat said:


> Hope our chest gets better mate, injuries can be bitches thats for sure:cursing:


yea but not everyone is lucky enough to have their own personal physio!! not that appreciates it though :cursing:


----------



## TaintedSoul

All the best with this one DB. Over 100kg's ripped you gonna look awesome.

Interesting on the pineapple for digestive enzymes. I'm going to try it.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

MissBC said:


> yea but not everyone is lucky enough to have their own personal physio!! not that appreciates it though :cursing:


lol, man wish I had a personal physio.....one with a nice ass  :whistling:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

TaintedSoul said:


> DB says you have great pecs!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

TaintedSoul said:


> DB says you have great pecs!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

diet is making them shrink though :ban:


----------



## bkoz

good luck with your prep...

I,m in a bad way with my back at the moment and the dock is taking for ever arranging me a MRI..I have,nt trained in three months and am down from 99kg to i think 85kg i,m to ashamed to weigh my self..lol..I have to sit down to put on my shoe,s i feel like an old man...What was the opp going to involve??? Glad your back in the gym back problem is fuked up...Do you still feel the pain and the feeling of going to slip your disk again any minute..???


----------



## MissBC

bkoz said:


> .Do you still feel the pain and the feeling of going to slip your disk again any minute..???


no.... cause i fixed him :cursing:


----------



## DB

bkoz said:


> good luck with your prep...
> 
> I,m in a bad way with my back at the moment and the dock is taking for ever arranging me a MRI..I have,nt trained in three months and am down from 99kg to i think 85kg i,m to ashamed to weigh my self..lol..I have to sit down to put on my shoe,s i feel like an old man...What was the opp going to involve??? Glad your back in the gym back problem is fuked up...Do you still feel the pain and the feeling of going to slip your disk again any minute..???


Still feel pain every single day, and tbh i think I always will, but the pain is minor and I know how to avoid it,

The op was a discoptomy (sp). Basically opening me up, cleaning away the cruddy dead bits of discs and shaving and nasty bits of which interupt the nerves movement

good luck with your recovery :beer:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> Still feel pain every single day, and tbh i think I always will, but the pain is minor and I know how to avoid it,
> 
> The op was a discoptomy (sp). Basically opening me up, cleaning away the cruddy dead bits of discs and shaving and nasty bits of which interupt the nerves movement
> 
> good luck with your recovery :beer:


Do you feel not deadliftin has messed up ur back development? or can you still develop without em?


----------



## DB

Merat said:


> Do you feel not deadliftin has messed up ur back development? or can you still develop without em?


tbh my back is better now than it was before when deadlifting 260kg for reps! still needs work but ALOT thicker than it was

I'll get some pics up this weekend mate


----------



## jimbo1436114513

I too haven't trained properly for well over 6 months now so will be watching this thread.

Can I just ask why you eat so much pineapple, is there any benefit to this or do you just like pineapple??


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best with this pal.

A man after my own heart with the pineapple LMAO


----------



## Jacko89

Good luck with this mate


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Nice one dude, enjoy it.


----------



## TH0R

Just seen this, I didn't know you lifted weights

Good luck mate, will follow this to see how its done:cool2:

You've probably explained but whats with all the pineapple??

I know it helps with digestion but can't you get a supplement and avoid all the

simple sugar??


----------



## Rebus

Thers something in the back of my mind telling me that although metformin increases 'slin sensitivity it shouldnt be taken post workout....I can't recall exactly the pro's and con's etc but restricting/minimising the spike or absorption of carb's one way or other post workout springs to mind...I could be way off here though mate....

Think it rings a bell but I know it works really well for me dude, when are you back in stage?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just came back from a weeks all inc' holiday. Went at my heaviest but also the leanest at my heaviest weight if you know what i mean. Came back 10lb heavier full of water. That was 5 days ago and im more or less back to the pre hol's weight/condition. Now ive just started my diet, a modified version of my off season diet which i done for the 1st time, ie Hi low carbs...loved it.

Looking to step on stage at the NABBA North Britain on May 23rd. Unsure whether to do Class 1 or the Over 40's.....


----------



## TaintedSoul

tel3563 said:


> Just seen this, I didn't know you lifted weights
> 
> Good luck mate, will follow this to see how its done:cool2:
> 
> You've probably explained but whats with all the pineapple??
> 
> I know it helps with digestion but can't you get a supplement and avoid all the
> 
> simple sugar??


Digestive enzymes?


----------



## willsey4

Just seen this Baz and subscribed.

All the best with your prep. Im looking forward to show day (sort of!!!)

If you are ever up Hercules again soon let me know and will try and get up there to

Mike


----------



## Goose

Baazzzzzzzzzza!

Didnt see this hiding away... !

Get those pics up fat boy  Your gonna look awesome I can tell, as your carrying a good size already and lean as you say.

Good idea with the pineapple, I use it in my diet, pineapple goes great in a XL Double Bacon Cheeseburger from BK!! great digestive enzyme and will help with bloating also.. I needs lots of that pmsl :lol:

Have subscribed mon frere...

Should hook up for a session or two.. in the gym of course.. in the near future


----------



## DB

BRABUS said:


> Looking to step on stage at the NABBA North Britain on May 23rd. Unsure whether to do Class 1 or the Over 40's.....


do class 1! then if we both qualify I can beat u this time


----------



## Rebus

DB said:


> do class 1! then if we both qualify I can beat u this time


Hahaha, nice one....I just may do for the competition, its what its all about. Ive got to quallify 1st to, lol...Mind you i believe Paul Megwa is doing the 0ver 40's at the North and i believe he's a previous Mr Britain. He's certainly a big fella. :bounce:


----------



## DB

BRABUS said:


> Hahaha, nice one....I just may do for the competition, its what its all about. Ive got to quallify 1st to, lol...Mind you i believe Paul Megwa is doing the 0ver 40's at the North and i believe he's a previous Mr Britain. He's certainly a big fella. :bounce:


Yeah I gotta qualify too but positive mental attitude like Linford Christie said in those adverts years ago!!


----------



## ares1

hey bud are we still doing delts, hams and biceps tomorrow? Or are you going to do a pump up before the pictures? LOL :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

I would say "good luck" but you wont need it, so I'll just say "Mash It Up Bredrin":thumb: :thumb:


----------



## DB

ares1 said:


> hey bud are we still doing delts, hams and biceps tomorrow? Or are you going to do a pump up before the pictures? LOL :lol:


Yeah i'll bring my posing oil and you can rub it into all the right places you lil shirt lifter!

Yeah delts,hams and bi's.. :beer:

prob about lunch time? doesn't really matter to you i guess as you can spit on the gym from your house!


----------



## DB

Khaos said:


> I would say "good luck" but you wont need it, so I'll just say "Mash It Up Bredrin":thumb: :thumb:


wha gwan star!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

DB said:


> wha gwan star!


I'm growing like ganja:lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/88214-khaos-theory.html

it's a pity i have to do UKFbb(want my ifbb pro card) i would love to stand on stage with you and shout *"BOOSHAKALACKA"* :lol:


----------



## ares1

DB said:


> Yeah i'll bring my posing oil and you can rub it into all the right places you lil shirt lifter!
> 
> Yeah delts,hams and bi's.. :beer:
> 
> prob about lunch time? doesn't really matter to you i guess as you can spit on the gym from your house!


Do you promise??

Yeah, true anytime is cool :lol:


----------



## DB

Little update,

Chest is still giving me some serious sh1t, even so much as pushing myself up from the sofa hurts bigtime, training back yesterday was really hard as couldnt do any pulls from above as it put too much stretch on it, bit of a half hearted session tbh

Chins 3 x 10 wide grip but couldnt go all the way to the bottome

Bent over BB rows, 20 x60kg, 15 x 100kg, 15 x 120kg X3

one arm DB rows- 50kg 3 x 12

rows on the hammer strength chest press - 3 sets

oblique bends- 2 sets

I was at my mates gym so didn't have a huge range of equipment

Got hold of some GHRP2, so running that at 200mcg ED at the moment, only used it for 3 days or so and not ripped to fcuk yet so i think its fake


----------



## Khaos1436114653

don't make excuses if you're still a chubster:lol:


----------



## DB

Khaos said:


> don't make excuses if you're still a chubster:lol:


It's just water retention dude 

PMSL


----------



## mick_the_brick

DB said:


> Got hold of some GHRP2, so running that at 200mcg ED at the moment, only used it for 3 days or so and not ripped to fcuk yet so i think its fake


It's because you are running a pu55y dose


----------



## ares1

mick_the_brick said:


> It's because you are running a pu55y dose


Yeah up the dose big boy :lol:


----------



## DB

mick_the_brick said:


> It's because you are running a pu55y dose





ares1 said:


> Yeah up the dose big boy :lol:


Junky fcuks


----------



## DB

Little update-

Trained Saturday with Magictorch & Ares1 up at their gym the works in Barnet,

Good little session of Hams, delts&bi's

I think Magic found it exceptionally hard as when he came to take the progress pics of me after it looked a like he has taken 800mcg of clen beforehand. Either that or it's like out of the film 'The ring' where the person will die in 7 days!!  cheers Jamie pmsl

So will try and get some more pics taken this week!

Had a cheat meal last night with BC, between us we had 1.5 large domino's meateor's and a massive bag of mini eggs, ohh and some protein waffles in my new waffle maker 

simple things eh?


----------



## Magic Torch

Hmmm I think its cause to looked about 14 weeks out you fat cnut......

Me: 'Mate check those pics make sure they are ok'

Baz 'Yeah there ok mate'

Me 'Cool'

I did ask you mofo......PMSL

Nah you looked solid mate, defo well on track, holding less fat than you have previously at this stage and not as much on your lower back.

Just need to keep it all the same mate, as boring as it is and as much as we all think we need to change this that and the other, you are defo where you need to be....

10 weeks mofo!


----------



## DB

Cheers dude,

It's 10 weeks tho


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Had a cheat meal last night with BC, between us we had 1.5 large domino's meateor's and a massive bag of mini eggs, ohh and some protein waffles in my new waffle maker
> 
> simple things eh?


 :thumb: :thumb :

mars bar and boost protein waffles = LUSH

Cheat was YUM.... but how you managed to get bbq sauce on your foot i will never know??? x


----------



## jw007

OK Im here now, so lets get serious

Baz,

You look sh1te and you have dis-proportianlly small gunnage- Like spagetti almost, but thinner

Your back has not come on at all and you will never get in condition and your a fat pie eating punk..

Dont take it too hard, some people just dont have what it takes


----------



## rs007

^^^^^^ STILL OUTGUNNED YOU IN THE CHESHIRE CHEESE THO ^^^^^^

*
BOOOOOMMMMMMM*

:lol: :lol: :lol: xxxx

Us class 1 guys gotta stick together


----------



## jw007

rs007 said:


> ^^^^^^ STILL OUTGUNNED YOU IN THE CHESHIRE CHEESE THO ^^^^^^
> 
> *BOOOOOMMMMMMM*
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxx


*Out gunned a CRIPPLE*

*Big Deal:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rs007

jw007 said:


> *Out gunned a CRIPPLE*
> 
> *Big Deal:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


PMSL Thats what I hate about your type - always playing the disabilty card :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

LMAO..

Like I said DB.. up the dose


----------



## ares1

Magic Torch said:


> *Nah you looked solid mate, defo well on track, holding less fat than you have previously at this stage and not as much on your lower back.*


^^^agree, legs were looking awesome aswell.

How was youre evening btw J? 

Good to catch up with you both on Saturday :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch

Hmmmm I had a blackout between 6pm and 11pm apart from that it was ok  haha


----------



## DB

jw007 said:


> OK Im here now, so lets get serious
> 
> Baz,
> 
> You look sh1te and you have dis-proportianlly small gunnage- Like spagetti almost, but thinner
> 
> Your back has not come on at all and you will never get in condition and your a fat pie eating punk..
> 
> Dont take it too hard, some people just dont have what it takes


Cheers for the kinds words 

c*nt :lol:



rs007 said:


> ^^^^^^ STILL OUTGUNNED YOU IN THE CHESHIRE CHEESE THO ^^^^^^
> 
> *
> BOOOOOMMMMMMM*
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxx
> 
> Us class 1 guys gotta stick together


 Haha cheers dude!



ares1 said:


> ^^^agree, legs were looking awesome aswell.
> 
> How was youre evening btw J?
> 
> Good to catch up with you both on Saturday :beer:





Magic Torch said:


> Hmmmm I had a blackout between 6pm and 11pm apart from that it was ok  haha


Ahh Yeah! X-Factor live! LOL!! you are so pussywhipped its embarrassing, don't even think you know what a man card is! :lol:


----------



## DB

Trained chest and tri's last night

Due to my chest injury it was a fairly lame workout!

Did about 10 sets of cable crossovers with a monsterous 15kg a side to get some blood in there and the stretch it out, tried the hammer strength chest press but it hurt even with 20kg each side..

Tri's did skulls, standing french press and then some single arm reverse grip pushdowns

1 set of obliques then went!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

7 DAYS


----------



## Khaos1436114653

couldn't help myself, scare the kids:lol:


----------



## ares1

Khaos said:


> 7 DAYS


LMAO!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB

pmsl Kaos! i'm out of reps tho


----------



## DB

Also went to the docs this morning,

Had my cholesterol, blood sugar and kidney function tests done so should have the results on Friday BP was again fine - 113/69


----------



## GHS

Prob the most important week of the prep mate.

Everything still going good?

Will you be posting any teaser pics?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

just saw the thread and subscribed, good luck bredrin lol looking tonk, keep it up rude boi


----------



## DB

GHS said:


> Prob the most important week of the prep mate.
> 
> Everything still going good?
> 
> Will you be posting any teaser pics?


Yep all is good dude, can't grumble fat is coming off and still holding my size ok!

Yeah like i said on the previous page if Magic- parkinsons-torch could take a pic there would be some up now!


----------



## DB

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> just saw the thread and subscribed, good luck bredrin lol looking tonk, keep it up rude boi


Haha! Cheers Ash, have to sort a meet up again soon dude been too long as always! :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Yeah like i said on the previous page if Magic- parkinsons-torch could take a pic there would be some up now!


Too much IGF hahaha xx


----------



## GHS

Good to hear it mate.

Good luck with the final week.


----------



## DB

you do realise it's may 1st not march 1st yeah?! lol


----------



## DEJ

lmao was thinking what the hell is GHS on about


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

GHS said:


> Good to hear it mate.
> 
> Good luck with the final week.


lol id be worried if this was his final week:lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I can't even blame the low carbs


----------



## chrisj22

DB said:


> you do realise it's may 1st not march 1st yeah?! lol


lol, I was gonna' say, it'd be a 3 day prep thread wouldn't it! :laugh:


----------



## gunit

Baz i would bet my not so shreeded glutes that u will qualify for the nabba brit!!!

all the best with the prep mate

G Unit


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Just seen this one. Good luck enjoyed the past ones.


----------



## Rebus

DB said:


> Also went to the docs this morning,
> 
> Had my cholesterol, blood sugar and kidney function tests done so should have the results on Friday BP was again fine - 113/69


JKust curious mate, how did the tests go, particularly the kidney function tests?

I ask as i went for a check up and protein was found in my urine. Had been training heavily the day before mind. B/P was fine though.

I've now to go in hospital ( thursday )to get an isotope injection and have upto 4 blood tests over for hours--a GFR test but no scan though.....No other symptons would suggest any issues though and told plus research shows protein can be found in urine for many reasons....


----------



## DB

BRABUS said:


> JKust curious mate, how did the tests go, particularly the kidney function tests?
> 
> I ask as i went for a check up and protein was found in my urine. Had been training heavily the day before mind. B/P was fine though.
> 
> I've now to go in hospital ( thursday )to get an isotope injection and have upto 4 blood tests over for hours--a GFR test but no scan though.....No other symptons would suggest any issues though and told plus research shows protein can be found in urine for many reasons....


They were't in yet dude so have to call back this afternoon!

fingers cross gaz!


----------



## DB

Update time,

Abs are really starting to make an appearance now, my avvy is after 7 weeks of dieting and i've been dieting for 3 weeks and recon i'm only 2 weeks away from that condition so on target to pull out some crazy conditioning hopefully.

will try and get some pics this weekend which will be 8 weeks from nabba, I was going to take some this weekend but BC epliated my shoulders and my skin is super sensitve so looks like i have acne or something!

Had some good workouts last week including a back workout which gave me savage doms for days.

cardio is at 40mins now, just a power walk in the mornings.


----------



## Magic Torch

Looks good bud, 8 weeks is nothing time to start picking music I think!


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> Looks good bud, 8 weeks is nothing time to start picking music I think!


picked it already!


----------



## rs007

DB said:


> Update time,
> 
> Abs are really starting to make an appearance now, my avvy is after 7 weeks of dieting and i've been dieting for 3 weeks and recon i'm only 2 weeks away from that condition so on target to pull out some crazy conditioning hopefully.
> 
> will try and get some pics this weekend which will be 8 weeks from nabba, I was going to take some this weekend but *BC epliated my shoulders and my skin is super sensitve so looks like i have acne or something!*
> 
> Had some good workouts last week including a back workout which gave me savage doms for days.
> 
> cardio is at 40mins now, just a power walk in the mornings.


Oh man I feel your pain :lol:

My sister (qualified beauty therapist) waxed my arm for a carry on years ago, and I swear it looked like I had the plague the next day, big angry boils everywhere.

Call me insane, but I just don't think hair is supposed to be torn out by the root :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Are you still maintaining a good body weight?


----------



## jw007

pics please you fat Cvnt

xxx


----------



## DB

rs007 said:


> Oh man I feel your pain :lol:
> 
> My sister (qualified beauty therapist) waxed my arm for a carry on years ago, and I swear it looked like I had the plague the next day, big angry boils everywhere.
> 
> Call me insane, but I just don't think hair is supposed to be torn out by the root :confused1:
> 
> :lol:


Yeah but i just hate hair! did it on friday morning I think and it's startin to go now



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Are you still maintaining a good body weight?


Havent weighed myself this week yet, but still very full


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i hope you're looking good or else....... :thumb:


----------



## Rebus

DB said:
 

> Update time,
> 
> Abs are really starting to make an appearance now, my avvy is after 7 weeks of dieting and i've been dieting for 3 weeks and recon i'm only 2 weeks away from that condition so on target to pull out some crazy conditioning hopefully.
> 
> will try and get some pics this weekend which will be 8 weeks from nabba, I was going to take some this weekend but BC epliated my shoulders and my skin is super sensitve so looks like i have acne or something!
> 
> Had some good workouts last week including a back workout which gave me savage doms for days.
> 
> cardio is at 40mins now, just a power walk in the mornings.


Shoot....I better up my game plan if your about only 2 weeks from your avvy condition. I thought that was about show time. 12 weeks out for me yesterday, but although lean ( ish ) im no where near that.. :cursing:


----------



## DB

Just got my bloor results back after a fasted test last week

everything was normal but apparently my docs wants to chat to me about my cholesterol level as it came back as 3.8 (which i thought is fine?!

Blood sugars were 4.1


----------



## DEJ

The average total cholesterol level in the UK is 5.5mmol/l for men and 5.6mmol/l for women, which is above a normal level. So does that mean that most people need to take anticholesterol drugs?

In recent years, we've come to realise that to decide whether an individual's cholesterol levels are dangerous, these levels need to be considered in the light of the person's overall risk of heart disease.

In particular, it's the balance of different types of lipoproteins, rather than the overall total cholesterol level, that matters.

This overall risk is determined by a combination of factors, including age, gender, family history of heart disease, and whether someone smokes, is overweight, has high blood pressure or diabetes.

The higher the risk of heart disease (for example, a male smoker with high blood pressure and diabetes), the greater the need to get cholesterol levels down.

But what constitutes a healthy cholesterol level is controversial, even among doctors.

The National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE) and Department of Health cholesterol guidelines, which is the policy doctors follow, are:

Total cholesterol - less than 5.0mmol/l

LDL cholesterol - less than 3.0mmol/l

However, the Joint British Societies (a group of the main UK expert societies involved in cardiovascular disease) recommend different cholesterol limits for people who have, or are at risk of, coronary heart disease:

Total cholesterol - less than 4.0mmol/l

LDL cholesterol - less than 2.0mmol/l

These guidelines match the more stringent recommendations used in Europe.

seems to be all i could find, so depends if it was total or LDL cholesterol, i suppose.


----------



## mal

my test recently 4.5 and they said,gtg.i would emagine this would rise

on a cycle,i asked the woman is that fine ,she said yes as long as its under 5?


----------



## ares1

DB said:


> Just got my bloor results back after a fasted test last week
> 
> everything was normal but apparently my docs wants to chat to me about my cholesterol level as it came back as 3.8 (which i thought is fine?!
> 
> Blood sugars were 4.1


good stuff - wouldn't worry to much about cholesterol levels they look fine unless they are talking about LDL on its own, and even then its not hugely out of range.

did they say how much test was floating about in you're system? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB

Cheers guys, i only spoke to the dippy recepionist, i'm going docs on thursday to get some moles checked anyway so i'll see what all the bother was about then.. my BP is spot on though


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Cheers guys, i only spoke to the dippy recepionist, i'm going docs on thursday to get some moles checked anyway so i'll see what all the bother was about then.. my BP is spot on though


GUM

sorry nicked that from Matt haha x


----------



## ares1

DB said:


> Cheers guys, i only spoke to the dippy recepionist, i'm going docs on thursday to get some moles checked anyway so i'll see what all the bother was about then.. my BP is spot on though


Update??


----------



## DB

yeah total cholesterol was 9.1 eeek

so need to bring that down a little!

Training is going well as is the diet so that side of things is all good


----------



## dixie normus

DB said:


> yeah total cholesterol was 9.1 eeek
> 
> so need to bring that down a little!


What will you do / take to bring it down?


----------



## pea head

DB said:


> yeah total cholesterol was 9.1 eeek
> 
> so need to bring that down a little!
> 
> Training is going well as is the diet so that side of things is all good


EEEK.lol

Have a word with Hacks mate,he used something called bio's life iirc.....supposed to be the dogs :thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

9.1, damn, hope u get it sorted.

You training today?


----------



## DB

yeah i'm training ratty, be there around 6:15 and doing quads again

not sure what i'll do, i need to research it more, the doc wasn't too fussed,

he said ''stop eating junk and we'll test it again in a year'' lol


----------



## MXD

What type of cholesterol is it bro? Even LDL is ok as long as it isn't vLDL. Get that checked first. vLDL (very low density lipo protein) is actually the arthero sclaritic (sp?) one. The rest are large fluffy and benign.


----------



## DB

MXD said:


> What type of cholesterol is it bro? Even LDL is ok as long as it isn't vLDL. Get that checked first. vLDL (very low density lipo protein) is actually the arthero sclaritic (sp?) one. The rest are large fluffy and benign.


IN english dude? lol

he said my ratio of LDL&HDL was the problem everything else was sweet


----------



## MXD

Well for starters don't worry about HDL as a high hdl is good. Even the LDL are ok aswell aslong as its not vLDL. Go and get a copy of the blood test. Everyone can get one just get it from reception and see what the ratios are.

High cholesterol isn't necessarily a bad thing. Only with high BP and high levels of c- reactive protein you need to worry. I wouldn't stress about it at all matey


----------



## DB

ok mate i'll try and get in to get a copy of the results and then post them up 

HDL is the good one yeah? he said that was low causing the bad ratio


----------



## MXD

Yeah HDL is the "good" one but neither are bad persay, just the ratio. Also as I said if the LDL is the regular kind its large fluffy and benign so also good 

Best think you can do I would say is to up amounts of dha and epa. Hemp oil etc etc


----------



## Littleluke

Hello mate! Looking forward to seeing some pics! How you finding dieting and I know you love your junk haha!

I have refrained from any messages teasing you about food.. SO FAR!


----------



## DB

Up it by how much dude?


----------



## DB

Lukey so far so good.. still using slin ed and well over 100kg and abs are comign in sweet so happy days!


----------



## MXD

Well I wouldn't deviate from your dietary fats atm obviously just try and get the ratio abit better. Say if you where having pea nut butter have 5 g less and add 3 omega 3 soft gels etc.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> he said ''stop eating junk and we'll test it again in a year'' lol


haha:lol: :lol:

Your insane cheat meals seem to be catchin up on ya haha


----------



## DB

Merat said:


> haha:lol: :lol:
> 
> Your insane cheat meals seem to be catchin up on ya haha


Keep laughin u lil fcuker.. Briar is going to do something to you when she sees u in the gym next! Don't get excited though it aint gonna be pleasurable


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

9.1 is very high! Shouldnt it be below 5.5? lol

Where the hell are the pics, get em up!!!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> Keep laughin u lil fcuker.. Briar is going to do something to you when she sees u in the gym next! Don't get excited though it aint gonna be pleasurable


lol wtf!? ok...im a little worried now LOL see u getting women to fight ya battles :laugh:


----------



## Imy79

Just seen this...

Good luck with it all!


----------



## DB

Merat said:


> lol wtf!? ok...im a little worried now LOL see u getting women to fight ya battles :laugh:


it involes a waxing strip! lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> it involes a waxing strip! lol


LOL are you fckin serious!? err tell her it was a kind thought but im alright thanks:lol:


----------



## DB

shut your face she's doing it!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> shut your face she's doing it!


nah she aint mate!


----------



## DB

Trained quads last night:

Back squats - 3 warm up, 2 work sets

Lunges - 3 sets, 24 paces a set

extensions - 3 sets

calves- 3 sets

I was ruined after that, intensity was really good and legs are killing already even thought it normally takes 24 hours for mine to start hurting!

cardio still at 35-40 mins pre brekkie ED


----------



## DB

diet-

largely unchanged, although now not having a cheat meal just high carbs and treats after, a KFC or pizza was making me feel rank so just have more decent food followed by some sweets or choccy. also having two high carb days with an extra 100g and I was getting too flat and dropping too fast, so sat&tuesday are now 500g where as a normal training day is 400 and non training 330


----------



## Khaos1436114653

kfc making you feel rank:ban:

oh yeah you're un-bannable, you know you got very low b/f when the soles of your feet start looking skinny and it hurts to walk bare foot:cursing:


----------



## DB

ok, trained chest&tri's last night, due to my injured chest it was again a mens health workout as far as chest went:

cable cross overs about 6 sets

some pin loaded machine press

pull overs 3 sets

then

skulls

single dumbell behind the head press things

done..

I somehow have hurt my achillies which is a tad annoying, think i did it doing lunges or squatting the other day, caused abit of agro this morning doing my cardio!

thinking about doing the pompy U100kg at the moment, it's 5.5 weeks away and I''ll defo be in decent condition then by the way its going and prob be weighing about 105 in the morning post cardio by then so reckon with some water manipulation etc i can scrape under the 100kg mark then try a crazy carb up and go from there... we'll see

Nabba is still the target though


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> ok, trained chest&tri's last night, due to my injured chest it was again a mens health workout as far as chest went:
> 
> cable cross overs about 6 sets
> 
> some pin loaded machine press
> 
> pull overs 3 sets
> 
> then
> 
> skulls
> 
> single dumbell behind the head press things
> 
> done..
> 
> I somehow have hurt my achillies which is a tad annoying, think i did it doing lunges or squatting the other day, caused abit of agro this morning doing my cardio!
> 
> thinking about doing the pompy U100kg at the moment, it's 5.5 weeks away and I''ll defo be in decent condition then by the way its going and prob be weighing about 105 in the morning post cardio by then so reckon with some water manipulation etc i can scrape under the 100kg mark then try a crazy carb up and go from there... we'll see
> 
> Nabba is still the target though


Do it mate, if you actually qualify you may have a problem tho!! Depends if you think you will be more competitive in NABBA, if you make the british at under 100kgs, will you do it and leave NABBA?

You'll be ripped to fcuk at <100!


----------



## DB

Na no chance am i doing the ukbff even if i qualify mate.. standard is too high, i don't wanna go make up the numbers.. 5"11 and 100kg is too small to make an impact imo.. Nabba is more suited to me


----------



## mal

DB said:


> Na no chance am i doing the ukbff even if i qualify mate.. standard is too high, i don't wanna go make up the numbers.. 5"11 and 100kg is too small to make an impact imo.. Nabba is more suited to me


lol more chance of a trophy:whistling:


----------



## DB

haha yeah kinda but I have no desire to go pro and no desire to diet for the brits to not even get a call out.. what is the point?


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> haha yeah kinda but I have no desire to go pro and no desire to diet for the brits to not even get a call out.. what is the point?


Yeah been there done that, pmsl - least you got one call out x


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah been there done that, pmsl - least you got one call out x


2 call outs


----------



## jw007

DB said:


> Na no chance am i doing the ukbff even if i qualify mate.. standard is too high, i don't wanna go make up the numbers.. 5"11 and 100kg is too small to make an impact imo.. Nabba is more suited to me


So what you saying??

Nabba competitors are sh1t and not as dedicated as ukbff ones????


----------



## DB

jw007 said:


> So what you saying??
> 
> Nabba competitors are sh1t and not as dedicated as ukbff ones????


nice sh1t stirring attempt! no nabba is in height not weight


----------



## Magic Torch

jw007 said:


> So what you saying??
> 
> Nabba competitors are sh1t and not as dedicated as ukbff ones????


LMFAO


----------



## jw007

DB said:


> nice sh1t stirring attempt! no nabba is in height not weight


Your comment mate, NOT mine:whistling:


----------



## 3752

jw007 said:


> So what you saying??
> 
> Nabba competitors are sh1t and not as dedicated as ukbff ones????


good comment from a has been :laugh:

it is not about standard it is about classes as a Class 1 Baz will compete against guys his height, where in the UKBFF he will come up against guys shorter than him so the visual size will be more than Baz's.....

NABBA is a better suited Fed for you Baz but saying all this Class one is a good class with some good competitors......

have you tried doing an FST-7 workout for your chest ?


----------



## jw007

Pscarb said:


> *good comment from a has been* :laugh:
> 
> it is not about standard it is about classes as a Class 1 Baz will compete against guys his height, where in the UKBFF he will come up against guys shorter than him so the visual size will be more than Baz's.....
> 
> NABBA is a better suited Fed for you Baz but saying all this Class one is a good class with some good competitors......
> 
> have you tried doing an FST-7 workout for your chest ?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: True

However you can dress it up anyway you want with your fancy words and phrasing..

But what your are really saying is what Baz intimated intially:whistling:

just saying:lol: :lol: :lol:

Edit

TBH I was waiting for your contibution to that comment Paul PMSL


----------



## DB

Paul, no I haven't tried FST-7 for chest,

can you give me a quick program to try next week? flat bar/dumb is totally out of the question

incline barbell/bumbell

dips

pull overs

flies

cables

are all ok

JW- you're such an idiot lol!


----------



## 3752

never want to disapoint Joe.....


----------



## 3752

Pec-Deck (put arms out straight so you are doing a fly type movement with the inside of your elbow pressing the pad) FST-7 (7 sets of 12 reps 30 seconds rest)

Incline smith press 4 x 15 reps

Dips 3 x 15 reps

Cable x overs FST-7

don't lower the weight to much mate but do meet all the rep ranges it might take you a few sessions to get the weight right so you are struggling but still doing all the sets/reps.....the point to this type of workout is not weight but intensity although the weight has an influence.....


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> Pec-Deck (put arms out straight so you are doing a fly type movement with the inside of your elbow pressing the pad) FST-7 (7 sets of 12 reps 30 seconds rest)
> 
> Incline smith press 4 x 15 reps
> 
> Dips 3 x 15 reps
> 
> Cable x overs FST-7
> 
> don't lower the weight to much mate but do meet all the rep ranges it might take you a few sessions to get the weight right so you are struggling but still doing all the sets/reps.....the point to this type of workout is not weight but intensity although the weight has an influence.....


nice one.. I'll report back next tuesday dude :beer:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

we still on for training back then Spaz?


----------



## DB

yeah 6:15 Ratty


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> yeah 6:15 Ratty


kl kl:thumbup1:, so hows ur new job than haha, still doin fcuk all?


----------



## ares1

Merat said:


> kl kl:thumbup1:, so hows ur new job than haha, still doin fcuk all?


LOL hes been sacked already :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB

yeah leaving dude! lol

Not allowed holiday in the first 6 months so they expect me to cancel it! lol errr na!


----------



## ares1

DB said:


> yeah leaving dude! lol
> 
> Not allowed holiday in the first 6 months so they expect me to cancel it! lol errr na!


Very eleborate excuse... :whistling:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> yeah leaving dude! lol
> 
> Not allowed holiday in the first 6 months so they expect me to cancel it! lol errr na!


what so they expect u to work all through summer without a holiday? screw that!

anywho, im off to college, studying and all that:whistling:


----------



## DB

Merat said:


> what so they expect u to work all through summer without a holiday? screw that!
> 
> anywho, im off to college, studying and all that:whistling:


Yes mate 100% they expect me to work til sept with no holiday when I have 2 weeks booked up! lol

its fcukin **** anyway


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

So what you guna do then bro?


----------



## DB

leave mate, not giving up 1000's of £ worth of holidays for work


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i'll cover your holiday shifts:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

I suggested he does a Fight Club and go in and smash himself up in the Boss's office.....work from home then  haha


----------



## ares1

Magic Torch said:


> I suggested he does a Fight Club and go in and smash himself up in the Boss's office.....work from home then  haha


LMAO - somehow i dont think people are going to buy that a 100kg guy got his a$$ handed to him.

Worth a try though :thumb:


----------



## DB

Trained ham,delts&bi's today was a good session, my dodgy achilles is still giving me major issues when it comes to ardio in the mornings

took a little video but not sure how to rotate it?


----------



## DB

can't embed so here it is


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

lol whos the dude jumpin up and down in the back, was it just pure luck that song was on whilst you were posing? :lol:

Looking gd though, michillen man u are no more


----------



## willsey4

Mate your looking good. After watching the vid I'm a little concerned about my conditioning compared to yours!

Keep up the good work


----------



## Guest

Looking good DB.... Loving the music too:thumbup1:


----------



## Rebus

willsey4 said:


> Mate your looking good. After watching the vid I'm a little concerned about my conditioning compared to yours!
> 
> Keep up the good work


Damn...me to!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## DB

willsey4 said:


> Mate your looking good. After watching the vid I'm a little concerned about my conditioning compared to yours!
> 
> Keep up the good work


Remeber its your first show mate, i have no excuse not to come in lean, this is my 4th diet!

not trying to scare/dishearten you but for 7 weeks out I think i'm just about on target mate.. still a fair bit of fat to come off my torso, legs and arms won't change a great deal now tho as they always come in quickly

Thanks everyone else for the kind words 

Marat- It's Dave jumping in the background and yep pure luck that song was on!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

smile you miserable sod


----------



## DB

LOL ok, i'll do another vid in 2 weeks (5 weeks out) and i'll smile and wear more colourful boxers!!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> LOL ok, i'll do another vid in 2 weeks (5 weeks out) and i'll smile and wear more *colourful boxers!!*


Pink ones please:lol: :lol:


----------



## DB

Merat said:


> Pink ones please:lol: :lol:


can't.. i left them a your mum's house


----------



## Linny

Lookin good Baz :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

DB said:


> can't.. i left them a your mum's house


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looking good DB:thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> can't.. i left them a your mum's house


LOL! fckin pric.k :laugh:


----------



## Lift

DB said:


> 2 slipped discs with happened training for the British in 08 (with uk-m member 'lift' making me deadlift *despite me moaning saying i wasn't feeling it!* :cursing: :thumb: ), L4/L5, L5/S1.


Only just seen this thread. Funny how story's change over time.

Me: Deads?

You: Funk yeah!

Me: Really?

You: I love 'em more than life!

Me: fair enough. Lets do it!....


----------



## DB

Lift said:


> Only just seen this thread. Funny how story's change over time.
> 
> Me: Deads?
> 
> You: Funk yeah!
> 
> Me: Really?
> 
> You: I love 'em more than life!
> 
> Me: fair enough. Lets do it!....


LOL like fcuk i did lol! :ban:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> LOL like fcuk i did lol! :ban:


 lol, I saw a vid of you deadlifting on Facebook, you always use to deadlift off the rack?


----------



## Ak_88

Out of interest how do you split your training up DB?


----------



## Magic Torch

Awesome buddy, you'll be ready in 5 weeks no worries at all with 7.

Loving the posing on the gym floor, I'm huge and I'm shredded - fcuk it haha


----------



## chrisj22

Looking spot on, Baz.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Db i was out eating last night and thought of you dieting so i took a pic, to show you what you're missing


----------



## Khaos1436114653

yes that is a full rack of ribs smothered in Jack Daniels BBQ sauce:whistling:


----------



## LOCUST

Hey DB, great journal,

can i ask, why the mix of t3/t4 not just 50mcg of t3 ?

is there a reason for this ?

Thanks


----------



## Littleluke

Khaos said:


> yes that is a full rack of ribs smothered in Jack Daniels BBQ sauce:whistling:


Mate that is cold... LOL!

I phone baz once when he was dieting and acted like I was in distress..

I was like " Baz I need your help mate, I've got a really tough decision to make and I just don't know what to do "

Baz - " Ahh what's up mate is everything ok "

Me - "I just don't know what to do"

Baz "what is it"

Me "Well... Shall I get a Zinger tower and Hot rods or a zinger and a boneless box... Ahhh I'll get both"

pmsl!!

To be fair he did send me pictures messages of his all you can eat rib combo 9 weeks out from the south coast "Which the little fcker went on to win" LOL


----------



## DB

LOCUST said:


> Hey DB, great journal,
> 
> can i ask, why the mix of t3/t4 not just 50mcg of t3 ?
> 
> is there a reason for this ?
> 
> Thanks


No real reason mate but I have loads of t4 at home so may aswlel use them!



Ak_88 said:


> Out of interest how do you split your training up DB?


Pretty simple mate, 4 days a week

Monday -quads

Tues- chest & tris

Thursday - back

Sat- hams delts&bi's

Kaos, food looks nice  although last night i was sitting there eatin oreo's, caramel digestives and pick 'n' mix so i'm all good baby 

Trained saturday and did FST7 style ham curls, jesus the doms myself and BC have from that are horrific! only took 10 mins for the pair of us too


----------



## DB

Littleluke said:


> Mate that is cold... LOL!
> 
> I phone baz once when he was dieting and acted like I was in distress..
> 
> I was like " Baz I need your help mate, I've got a really tough decision to make and I just don't know what to do "
> 
> Baz - " Ahh what's up mate is everything ok "
> 
> Me - "I just don't know what to do"
> 
> Baz "what is it"
> 
> Me "Well... Shall I get a Zinger tower and Hot rods or a zinger and a boneless box... Ahhh I'll get both"
> 
> pmsl!!
> 
> To be fair he did send me pictures messages of his all you can eat rib combo 9 weeks out from the south coast "Which the little fcker went on to win" LOL


LOL i was actually really concerned when u called aswell u tosser:beer:


----------



## ares1

Looking good in the vid mate:thumbup1:!

Although i put my neck out watching it trying and to rotate my head :lol:


----------



## LOCUST

I tried a bit of that fst 7 on chest and tris friday night, did it excalty by the book, had hardly any sorenes !!

IM doing the ukbff show a week after you mate at the same venue, ill possibly come to see the nabba.


----------



## Magic Torch

LOCUST said:


> I tried a bit of that fst 7 on chest and tris friday night, did it excalty by the book, had hardly any sorenes !!
> 
> IM doing the ukbff show a week after you mate at the same venue, ill possibly come to see the nabba.


Which class you doing matey?


----------



## Magic Torch

Oi you like my video comment on U tube PMSL


----------



## LOCUST

Magic Torch said:


> Which class you doing matey?


Inter under 80's mate, but ill be in the low 70's gonna have to get very shredded and carbed up and hope only tall people turn up !


----------



## Magic Torch

LOCUST said:


> Inter under 80's mate, but ill be in the low 70's gonna have to get very shredded and carbed up and hope only tall people turn up !


LOL I'll try to come along and shout for you mate


----------



## Ak_88

DB said:


> Pretty simple mate, 4 days a week
> 
> Monday -quads
> 
> Tues- chest & tris
> 
> Thursday - back
> 
> Sat- hams delts&bi's


Much appreciated - was looking for a way to split legs up on a 4 dayer, will give this a bash this week :thumbup1:


----------



## DB

Trained chest &tri's tonight

Jumped on some FST7 as recommended by PScarb

FST7 machine fly

incline smith press ( should have gone heavier tbh) 3 x 15

dips 3 x15

FST7 cable cross overs

the pump was insane and had lots of comments about my vascualrity which is always nice!!

Then triceps-

rope push downs 3 x 15

skulls 3x10

one arms cable 3x15

35min x trainer as didnt do cardio this morning due to gammy foot

Clen is back in this week and started on 80mcg by mistake so I was shaking like a sh1tting dog all day


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> Trained chest &tri's tonight
> 
> FST7 machine fly
> 
> incline smith press ( should have gone heavier tbh) 3 x 15
> 
> dips 3 x15
> 
> FST7 cable cross overs
> 
> the pump was insane and had *lots of comments about my vascualrity which is always nice!!*
> 
> Then triceps-
> 
> rope push downs 3 x 15
> 
> skulls 3x10
> 
> one arms cable 3x15
> 
> 35min x trainer as didnt do cardio this morning due to gammy foot
> 
> Clen is back in this week and started on 80mcg by mistake so I was shaking like a sh1tting dog all day


yeah noticed that, veins poppin out like mad, and to think your on 400g of carbs:thumbup1:


----------



## DB

bulkaholic said:


> Totally missed this as have had my head mainly up my own ass for a while now
> 
> Looking good in vid mate and sure you will come in bang on:thumbup1: Whats the carb up plan this year and how many doughnuts will it involve?
> 
> Will follow with interest


i'm not gonna deplete or carb up dude! just cruise in! i always look better a week out then when i start mucking about with a dplete and carb up i look poo!

So last week will be out with diet pepsi and bread etc, and just continue with cleaner food sources but keep normal amounts of sodium in there and the night before a pizza or something similar


----------



## DB

recently been changing my lunch meal of sweet spud&chicken,veg for chicken&veg with 3 slices wholewheat bread and oive oil.. so good for the mind


----------



## 3752

how was the chest routine Baz?


----------



## DB

bulkaholic said:


> That seems a decent plan mate as very little room for error where as we all now what a disaster a deplete/carb up can become for lots of reasons!
> 
> Now I don't know much but if you need pizza advice there is no one wiser


exactly mate.. everyone tries to come in 105% with funky carb/sodium/diuretics/water maniulations etc, but when it goes wrong which for me has been everytime, as everytime i've looked better one week out you end up comeing in at 85%

when all along 95% of your best is a piece of wee if you dont change a thing!

However krispy kremes will be smashed up the next day or that night! tbc


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> how was the chest routine Baz?


mate, I was so pumped it was rediculous! really enjoyed it!

Gonna give it a bash 2mrw on quads with extentions too

Cheers for that dude..

Any chance you can get back to me on my PM i sent the other day


----------



## Rebus

DB said:


> recently been changing my lunch meal of sweet spud&chicken,veg for chicken&veg with 3 slices wholewheat bread and oive oil.. so good for the mind


Eating bread on a show prep diet!!!!! You playing with our minds here mate and teasing us...lol....

Heres mine since i changed from carb cycling.

Meal 1...Chicken, sweet potato, veg, almonds and or evoo, cider vinegar over the top.

Meals 2,3,4,5 and so on.......the same.. :lol: . However the veg changes from broccoli--spinach and tomato--beetroot.

Fortunately i enjoy them...


----------



## Khaos1436114653

here you go bro


----------



## Rebus

DB said:


> mate, I was so pumped it was rediculous! really enjoyed it!
> 
> Gonna give it a bash 2mrw on quads with extentions too
> 
> Cheers for that dude..
> 
> *Any chance you can get back to me on my PM i sent the other day *


He's a busy fella Baz....Im still waiting to.. :lol: :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## DB

BRABUS said:


> Eating bread on a show prep diet!!!!! You playing with our minds here mate and teasing us...lol....
> 
> Heres mine since i changed from carb cycling.
> 
> Meal 1...Chicken, sweet potato, veg, almonds and or evoo, cider vinegar over the top.
> 
> Meals 2,3,4,5 and so on.......the same.. :lol: . However the veg changes from broccoli--spinach and tomato--beetroot.
> 
> Fortunately i enjoy them...


mine at the moment

meal 1 --100g oats 2 scoops whey/casien+100g pineapple

meal 2 --100g oats 2 scoops whey/casien

Meal 3 --200g chicken and 250g sweet spud+veg

meal 4 --200g chicken or beef+veg, 3 slices of wholemeal bread (15g carb per slice) dipped in olive oil&balsamic vinegar

pre&PWO shakes

Meal 5 --200g chicken and 250g sweet spud+veg

pre bed --50g oats 2 scoops whey/casien


----------



## TH0R

Whats in the pre and PWO shakes DB??


----------



## DB

Training has been good this week, used FST on chest&quds both left me with horrific doms..

Back tonight so may try some FST there also

cardio is back to normal as mu achilles is loosened off enough to allow outdoor power walking in the mornings again which i find to be second to none when it comes to fat loss I was doing PWO x-trainer but it doesnt even come close imo..


----------



## DB

tel3563 said:


> Whats in the pre and PWO shakes DB??


pre--

1 scoop WMS

1 scoop whey isolate

creatine

AAKG

Taurine

glutamine

also take a vit c

Post--

2 scoops whey isolate

2 scoops WMS

creatine

glutamine


----------



## tonyc74

DB said:


> Training has been good this week, used FST on chest&quds both left me with horrific doms..
> 
> Back tonight so may try some FST there also
> 
> cardio is back to normal as mu achilles is loosened off enough to allow outdoor power walking in the mornings again which i find to be second to none when it comes to fat loss I was doing PWO x-trainer but it doesnt even come close imo..


What about pre brek cross trainer do you think it will be much different from power walking, if you dont mind me asking?

Ive been doing 30 mins pre prek and 45mins in the evening doesnt seem to be making any difference for me?


----------



## DB

nothing beats the full weight baring of outdoor power walking up hills or off road mate.. x-trainer just doesnt cut it, sure you can get your HR up easily on it but the resistance compared to walking just isn't the same


----------



## tonyc74

Cheers for that, i bought a HRM yesterday from argos for £20 that has a chest strap with it, should i be sticking to 120-130?

Ill give it a go with the walking for a week so if that shifts any flab!


----------



## Littleluke

Hey mate, seems to be coming along nicely now. Good vid.

As for FST-7.. Did it on quads, I finished on 7 sets of leg extensions and I have never felt such rediculous pain! Each movement was really slow and squeezed and I literally can't even contract my legs now!

Also did FST-7 for delts and they are starting to kill now..

Back and biceps tonight, might do a little FST on biceps!


----------



## DB

Trained back tonight and took some IGF lr3 pre workout, about 40mcg,

veins were absoultey crazy and I was for once very happy with how I was looking, face is turning into full on skeletor mode now which although looks rank is a good sign! looks like skin coloured cling film over a skull 

Back&abs

3 x 12 wide grip chins

4 x15 bent rows 90kg, 120kg, 120kg,130kg

wide grip lat pull down 2x10, 80kg,90kg

close grip pulldown 10 reps 85kg 95kg

FST7 seated cable rows, 60kg (was horrific)

3 x 12 decline bench sit ups with 10kg plate

i'm absolutely ruined tonight after that! awesome session


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> nothing beats the full weight baring of outdoor power walking up hills or off road mate.. x-trainer just doesnt cut it, sure you can get your HR up easily on it but the resistance compared to walking just isn't the same


agree with that,i live in a really hilly area and stepper,x trainer or bike just doesnt compare imo


----------



## Rebus

DB said:


> mine at the moment
> 
> meal 1 --100g oats 2 scoops whey/casien+100g pineapple
> 
> meal 2 --100g oats 2 scoops whey/casien
> 
> Meal 3 --200g chicken and 250g sweet spud+veg
> 
> meal 4 --200g chicken or beef+veg, 3 slices of wholemeal bread (15g carb per slice) dipped in olive oil&balsamic vinegar
> 
> pre&PWO shakes
> 
> Meal 5 --200g chicken and 250g sweet spud+veg
> 
> pre bed --50g oats 2 scoops whey/casien


Bloody hell Baz, how you cutting on that....Must be my age slowing me down as thats more than my off season!!!

My potato portion/meal is 80g cooked weight and only in reality have that in 4 of my meals.

As much as i love oats, they just bloat me out big style which messes with my mind when dieting.

Are you adding any fats to your other meals to or is it just meal 4??

Im adding them in them all other than the pwo meal. But then again im having no where near the ammount of carbs your having. Fortunately i can function ok on relatively low carbs..probably 'cos of the added fats..


----------



## TH0R

weeman said:


> i live in a really hilly area


Is that some way of saying you've always got your head buried in MissBC's chest :lol:


----------



## jw007

DB said:


> nothing beats the full weight baring of outdoor power walking up hills or off road mate.. x-trainer just doesnt cut it, sure you can get your HR up easily on it but the resistance compared to walking just isn't the same


LMFAO

your a "secret" RAMBLER Bet you got all the kit, hiking boots, hiking socks

North face insulated jacket and walking stick..

Some Binos for bird watching:whistling: and of course.......

Your trust tuppaware tub:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> your a "secret" RAMBLER Bet you got all the kit, hiking boots, hiking socks
> 
> North face insulated jacket and walking stick..
> 
> Some Binos for bird watching:whistling: and of course.......
> 
> Your trust tuppaware tub:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


U do know he used to work for 'What? Caravan' and 'Mobile home monthly' he loves the great outdoors pmsl


----------



## jw007

Magic Torch said:


> U do know he used to work for *'What?* *Caravan'* and 'Mobile home monthly' he loves the great outdoors pmsl


Really??

If thats true at uni I designed "shamefully" a new style motor home which had a whole middle page spread in that magazine:lol: :lol: :lol:

I stil got mag somewhere:thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch

jw007 said:


> Really??
> 
> If thats true at uni I designed "shamefully" a new style motor home which had a whole middle page spread in that magazine:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I stil got mag somewhere:thumb:


PMSL yeah he really did mate!!

Send it to him he will pass it on to some 'contacts', you might see your dream home in production lmao


----------



## DB

BRABUS said:


> Bloody hell Baz, how you cutting on that....Must be my age slowing me down as thats more than my off season!!!
> 
> My potato portion/meal is 80g cooked weight and only in reality have that in 4 of my meals.
> 
> As much as i love oats, they just bloat me out big style which messes with my mind when dieting.
> 
> Are you adding any fats to your other meals to or is it just meal 4??
> 
> Im adding them in them all other than the pwo meal. But then again im having no where near the ammount of carbs your having. Fortunately i can function ok on relatively low carbs..probably 'cos of the added fats..


not really adding much fat at ALL mate! purely because i get on better with carbs than fats, must be as i'm naturally and ectomorph.. my250g is raw weigh fo the spuds dude, comes to about 120g if oven cooked.

i love oats dude but yes can bloat u a tad



tel3563 said:


> Is that some way of saying you've always got your head buried in MissBC's chest :lol:


Damn weeman must have a long neck to get from scotland to london! perhaps i'll send him some pics to ease the strain! 



jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> your a "secret" RAMBLER Bet you got all the kit, hiking boots, hiking socks
> 
> North face insulated jacket and walking stick..
> 
> Some Binos for bird watching:whistling: and of course.......
> 
> Your trust tuppaware tub:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hahaha hoody and trackie bottoms mate oh and a beany! That's as far as I go! 



Magic Torch said:


> U do know he used to work for 'What? Caravan' and 'Mobile home monthly' he loves the great outdoors pmsl


Dude if you're gonna insult me get the names of the magazines right!! :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Dude if you're gonna insult me get the names of the magazines right!! :lol:


What was it? 'Ideal Caravan'?


----------



## ares1

Magic Torch said:


> What was it? 'Ideal Caravan'?


"Gypsy Housekeeping"


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> Damn weeman must have a long neck to get from scotland to london! *perhaps i'll send him some pics to ease the strain!*


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumbup1:

I'm willing to pay lots of money for such a thing!!

do you accept empty lemonade bottles? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## jw007

bulkaholic said:


> You need to watch what you type mate!!! You are in serious danger of ruining others impression of muscle bound meat heads:lol:
> 
> Next you will be saying your successful, don't get roid rage and love a good debate


sorry mate

I meant whilst I was in prison on a double hard GBH charge

Casue thats how i roll

Uggg Uggg:thumbup1:


----------



## Haimer

Very pleasing physique IMO.

What pre workout supps do you take? Think it was possibly Taurine and a few others?


----------



## jw007

Haimer said:


> *Very pleasing physique* IMO.
> 
> What pre workout supps do you take? Think it was possibly Taurine and a few others?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes I find it pleasing too

He has a "good" personality as well:whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Haimer said:


> Very pleasing physique IMO.


Damn DB sounds like fighting words to me:lol:

When i think of a "pleasing physique" i think of Jamie Eason and not a 100kg ripped up roid freak:whistling:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

hey guys, hope baz dosnt mind this, exclusive pic of him 

Dont say I dont treat you guys

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Haimer

jw007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yes I find it pleasing too
> 
> He has a "good" personality as well:whistling:


Dammit should have watched my words with you about! Meant his physique looks decent with no major flaws!



Lois_Lane said:


> Damn DB sounds like fighting words to me:lol:
> 
> When i think of a "pleasing physique" i think of Jamie Eason and not a 100kg ripped up roid freak:whistling:


Haha don't you start too, trying to get myself out of that hole I dug!!


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm willing to pay lots of money for such a thing!!


----------



## jw007

Haimer said:


> Dammit should have watched my words with you about! Meant his physique looks* decent* with no major flaws!
> 
> Haha don't you start too, trying to get myself out of that hole I dug!!


Baz, You now have a *"decent"* physique:lol: :lol: :lol:

well done:thumb:

Isnt that what they say about beckham or someone like that

You dont like him much do you:confused1:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

jw007 said:


> Baz, You now have a *"decent"* physique:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> well done:thumb:
> 
> Isnt that what they say about beckham or someone like that
> 
> You dont like him much do you:confused1:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


oh your gonna get in trouble for that one!! :laugh:


----------



## ares1

Merat said:


> hey guys, hope baz dosnt mind this, exclusive pic of him
> 
> Dont say I dont treat you guys
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL - i photo shopped it to make it look like he trains :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752

hey Baz thought i would drop in mate see how your doing? hope the prep is going well....i will be down in heathrow in 2 weeks for a few days if you want to grab a training session mate??

ps....don't tell briar about the stripper thing we have planned for Tom's stag don't think she would understand so just between us ok mate


----------



## DB

jw007 said:


> Baz, You now have a *"decent"* physique:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> well done:thumb:
> 
> Isnt that what they say about beckham or someone like that
> 
> You dont like him much do you:confused1:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL u nob! always causing trouble 

pre workout- AAKG, Taurine,Creatine, glutamine, oh and now 40mcg igf 

Thanks Merat u little bellend&James!



Pscarb said:


> hey Baz thought i would drop in mate see how your doing? hope the prep is going well....i will be down in heathrow in 2 weeks for a few days if you want to grab a training session mate??
> 
> Yeah dude should be fine, no one is due to snuff it in my family this time so should be around no problem
> 
> You can come to my gym or i'll meet you somewhere else
> 
> ps....don't tell briar about the stripper thing we have planned for Tom's stag don't think she would understand so just between us ok mate  Errrr I don't even know a Tom? :innocent: :rockon: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> LOL u nob! always causing trouble
> 
> pre workout- AAKG, Taurine,Creatine, glutamine, oh and now *40mcg igf*
> 
> Thanks Merat u little bellend&James!


So what supplement shop can you get this in mate:lol: :lol:

LOL and anytime Baz

You training today?


----------



## DB

Merat said:


> So what supplement shop can you get this in mate:lol: :lol:
> 
> LOL and anytime Baz
> 
> You training today?


The naughty shop!

Na mate not today did quads with jorge last night it was horrific!

Front squats,

fst7 extenstions

3x20 rep leg press

I was ruined and they are killing me this morning


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> The naughty shop!
> 
> Na mate not today did quads with jorge last night it was horrific!
> 
> Front squats,
> 
> fst7 extenstions
> 
> 3x20 rep leg press
> 
> I was ruined and they are killing me this morning


allow doing fst7 before a leg press! man they must KILLLLL

Trained a bit earlier yesterday so prob why you didnt see me, did a squat session, first time doing box squats, very intresting:thumbup1:


----------



## DB

Merat said:


> allow doing fst7 before a leg press! man they must KILLLLL
> 
> Trained a bit earlier yesterday so prob why you didnt see me, did a squat session, first time doing box squats, very intresting:thumbup1:


yeah u going for a powerlifting meet? u should do mate


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> yeah u going for a powerlifting meet? u should do mate


yup I am

summer time is a gd option to do one and havnt really done powerlifting properly before so the amount I can potentially lift is prob more than it is now!

The training is pretty fun, I still want to get bigger and build mass in the future but I seem to be strong for my current weight, be a shame not to give it a go tbh!


----------



## DB

Merat said:


> yup I am
> 
> summer time is a gd option to do one and havnt really done powerlifting properly before so the amount I can potentially lift is prob more than it is now!
> 
> The training is pretty fun, I still want to get bigger and build mass in the future but I seem to be strong for my current weight, be a shame not to give it a go tbh!


look at con's physique mate heavy lifting makes u thick as fcuk.. not mentally obviously as u have that bit nailed already


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> look at con's physique mate heavy lifting makes u thick as fcuk.. *not mentally obviously as u have that bit nailed already*


LOOOOL! :lol: Thanks mate....means alot to me:rolleyes:

Yeah, cons physique is mental thats for sure! even if you think of some IFBB pros (not that id say im anywhere near their genetic potential:whistling Branch warren, levrone, coleman, jonnie jackson all dabbled in powerlifting I think.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

DB i was thinking of you yesterday......i was at TGI fridays


----------



## DB

Khaos said:


> DB i was thinking of you yesterday......i was at TGI fridays


Oh you fat pr1ck! I like ribs 

I' touched you took so long to write a little note out!  :beer: reps


----------



## RedKola

I'm drooling and I dunno if it's at the lush plate of food there or DB's avi! LMAO :lol:

:drool:


----------



## DB

RedKola said:


> I'm drooling and I dunno if it's at the lush plate of food there or DB's avi! LMAO :lol:
> 
> :drool:


mmmm Defo the plate of food! I look like skeletor with pink cling-film over his face! 

here..


----------



## RedKola

LMAO :lol:


----------



## Littleluke

Mate I love your skeletor face! It's rediculous.. The worse your face looks the leaner the rest of you is LOL


----------



## Magic Torch

Keep taking the **** Luke, he cant log on till mid week as he has no internet - unless he is at his mums gettin her to do his washing


----------



## Littleluke

pmsl! He's got Briar to do the washing now though??? haha


----------



## XJPX

Magic Torch said:


> Keep taking the **** Luke, he cant log on till mid week as he has no internet - unless he is at his mums gettin her to do his washing


haha brilliant, i love the way we r defo men now....especially you guys and stil dnt do own washing hahah......i intend to never do my own washing haha...tht is was females r for lololol


----------



## Magic Torch

XJPX said:


> haha brilliant, i love the way we r defo men now....especially you guys and stil dnt do own washing hahah......i intend to never do my own washing haha...tht is was females r for lololol


Dude straight up this is the SOLE reason I cant be on my own. Since I was born I have never lived longer than 5 months on my own without a women in the house.....cooking and Ironing I do, cleaning and washing she can do......Seriously I'd get a cleaner in.....


----------



## DB

Sorry troops had no internet for a few days!

Here is a vid i took on Sunday morning 5 weeks from NABBA se weighing 106kg,


----------



## DB

Littleluke said:


> pmsl! He's got Briar to do the washing now though??? haha


Yep! lol:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

looking nice and full there,good size....oh and lift ya pants up lol.


----------



## 3752

how much cardio you doing mate?

bring those elbows slightly down on the front Dbl bicep mate......

who is the chick with the funny accent??


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> how much cardio you doing mate?
> 
> bring those elbows slightly down on the front Dbl bicep mate......
> 
> who is the chick with the funny accent??


30-40mins every morning mate.

How comes?

noted on the double bi- Cheers mate

Ahh some bird i see now and again


----------



## willsey4

Great vid mate, good work.


----------



## hilly

looking good pal and with 5 weeks to go condition is going to be spot on.


----------



## ares1

will look at youre vid when i get home - are you coming up our way to train this weekend?


----------



## DB

Update-

Diet, training seem to be going well,

cardio has been between 30-40 mins with most days leaning towards 30mins...

From 2mrw i will be upping it to 45mins in the morning. i train at a David lloyds and there is only one other competitor there who i rarely see so getting an honest eye on how i'm looking is very difficult. Had a good chat to PScarb and he thinks I should just put on a little extra cardio for a couple of weeks and tbh he has kinda echoed what i'd been thinking so will report back with a new video in 2 weeks to hopefully see a dramatic change in thwe condition from the rear.

Everything else will stay the same except anavar which will now be added in along side the test enan and tren, that will all remain to the day of the show with the addition of arimidex in the last week at 0.5mg ed to drop and water rom the AAS.


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Update-
> 
> Diet, training seem to be going well,
> 
> cardio has been between 30-40 mins with most days leaning towards 30mins...
> 
> From 2mrw i will be upping it to 45mins in the morning. i train at a David lloyds and there is only one other competitor there who i rarely see so getting an honest eye on how i'm looking is very difficult. Had a good chat to PScarb and he thinks I should just put on a little extra cardio for a couple of weeks and tbh he has kinda echoed what i'd been thinking so will report back with a new video in 2 weeks to hopefully see a dramatic change in thwe condition from the rear.
> 
> Everything else will stay the same except anavar which will now be added in along side the test enan and tren, that will all remain to the day of the show with the addition of arimidex in the last week at 0.5mg ed to drop and water rom the AAS.


Sounds good mate, diet staying the same? Extra cardio will cut u in that little more, an extra 15 mins is a decent amount to make some changes to your condition.


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> Sounds good mate, diet staying the same? Extra cardio will cut u in that little more, an extra 15 mins is a decent amount to make some changes to your condition.


na mate nothing will change except the cardio.. 



bulkaholic said:


> Looking good mate in a totally non gay way:lol:
> 
> 5 weeks will see you in damn good condition won't it?
> 
> Interesting how you use long acting test right upto show and have heard of a few others doing this. Do you not believe much difference in esters with holding water? I hope not as would happily avoid 3 times a week stabs


yes mate condition will be spot on I think..

no I don't adhere to the swapping for fast esters close the show etc.. test is test, prop or enan if you hold water on one u'll hold it on another, i don't really have a problem with water retention on a normal diet, yes day after a cheat meal i'm a little watery but nothing major which doesn't clear after cardio..

Jabbing lts is my main reason to avoid short esters, i'm jabbing 3ml 2x a week at the moment and that is more than enough pain for me:beer: :lol:


----------



## ares1

Looking good in video mate - everything seems to be on track :thumb:

Hows the new place?


----------



## DB

ares1 said:


> Looking good in video mate - everything seems to be on track :thumb:
> 
> Hows the new place?


its all good thanks mate sort it with J and come down


----------



## ares1

DB said:


> its all good thanks mate sort it with J and come down


Good stuff.

J said youre coming up on saturday - obviously some communication issues in youre relationship (not to mention the gym is closed on sat :lol: )...


----------



## DB

I aint coming up there AGAIN! lol his turn


----------



## Magic Torch

ares1 said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> J said youre coming up on saturday - obviously some communication issues in youre relationship (not to mention the gym is closed on sat :lol: )...


Nah going down there on Friday, is the works shut on Sat?


----------



## ares1

DB said:


> I aint coming up there AGAIN! lol his turn


LOL



Magic Torch said:


> Nah going down there on Friday, is the works shut on Sat?


yep shut sat and sun and shuts a lot earlier on friday and monday - cant remember the times though.

Wont be able to make friday unfortunately.


----------



## DB

ares1 said:


> LOL
> 
> yep shut sat and sun and shuts a lot earlier on friday and monday - cant remember the times though.
> 
> Wont be able to make friday unfortunately.


PUSSY!! I'll come up to the works next weekend then dude 10th April, no excuses for not getting up as i'll come knock on your door!


----------



## Magic Torch

Ah I might hit Monster on Sat then or Bodylimit.....my 'other gym' is open too.....we'll see.

Why cant you come Fri you gayer.....we were all gonna get nakey and take some progress pics.....xx


----------



## ares1

DB said:


> PUSSY!! I'll come up to the works next weekend then dude 10th April, no excuses for not getting up as i'll come knock on your door!


LMAO - i'll be up mate, i get too hungry to sleep in when im dieting lol - Saying this i was up at 5:30 this morning for cardio in what seemed like a fcuking hurricane :lol: bet you were still in bed till 8 lol.



Magic Torch said:


> Ah I might hit Monster on Sat then or Bodylimit.....my 'other gym' is open too.....we'll see.
> 
> Why cant you come Fri you gayer.....we were all gonna get nakey and take some progress pics.....xx


Because i have to go to virgin active and train with a girl :whistling:

Cool - wont be training over the weekend, will be in the works on monday though if youre about.


----------



## DB

ares1 said:


> LMAO - i'll be up mate, i get too hungry to sleep in when im dieting lol - Saying this i was up at 5:30 this morning for cardio in what seemed like a fcuking hurricane :lol: bet you were still in bed till 8 lol.
> 
> Because i have to go to virgin active and train with a girl :whistling:
> 
> Cool - wont be training over the weekend, will be in the works on monday though if youre about.


i was up at 6:30 doing cardio in shorts! thats hardcore pmsl- i was freeeeezing!!


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey DB... where about is the show mate... I might drop by to yell nasty things from the audience...


----------



## 3752

Magic Torch said:


> Ah I might hit Monster on Sat then or Bodylimit.....my 'other gym' is open too.....we'll see.
> 
> Why cant you come Fri you gayer.....we were all gonna get nakey and take some progress pics.....xx


i am going to Monsters next week probably Tues or Wed how far is it away from Heathrow?


----------



## Ak_88

ares1 said:


> Because i have to go to virgin active and train with a girl :whistling:
> 
> Cool - wont be training over the weekend, will be in the works on monday though if youre about.


Weights before dates, mates before dates.

You've basically broken the two golden rules in one fell swoop :lol:


----------



## DB

Greyphantom said:


> Hey DB... where about is the show mate... I might drop by to yell nasty things from the audience...


lol beck theater in hayes mate


----------



## Magic Torch

Pscarb said:


> i am going to Monsters next week probably Tues or Wed how far is it away from Heathrow?


You want some company? lol

Its not far, junc 25 on M25 think Heathrow is 15? About 40mins I think pal

You should come train at the Works in Barnet!


----------



## Greyphantom

DB said:


> lol beck theater in hayes mate


nice one thats not far from me... :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch

Ak_88 said:


> Weights before dates, mates before dates.
> 
> You've basically broken the two golden rules in one fell swoop :lol:


I told him to come train with us, bang down 3 scoops of NO Explode, some Viagra and some Slin, he'll be pumped to **** by the time he meets the chick! LMAO


----------



## 3752

Jamie i will be meeting one of my guys who is doing the classic class at portsmouth it will be mid afternoon would be good if you can join in buddy


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> i am going to Monsters next week probably Tues or Wed how far is it away from Heathrow?


Depends on how long the AA take to come out... :lol:

but in all seriousness ab out 45 mins if you get a good run.

i second Jamies suggestion of training in the works at some point.


----------



## 3752

Works? where is that


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> Works? where is that


High Barnet, about 5-10 mins from junction 23 (south mimms services) on the M25.


----------



## DB

quick update,

Trained quads yesterday and they are so sore today,

Leg press- few warm up then 3 sets of 20 reps, haven't done leg press in nearly 2 years due to my slipped discs, felt awesome

Walking lunges- 2 sets

Front squats - 3x 12ish

FST7 extentions- i was so ruined after the 5th set the last 2 sets were embarrassing,

woke this morning flat as a pancake, hate this feeling but has to be done, getting that fat, small and loose feeling and its hard on yoru mind, trained delts&hams with jamie this morning, was a good little session, I even out lifted him on shoulders which i never do especially after 8 weeks of dieting- pussy!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Nice to see your able to leg press again, lol @ lifting more than jamie after 8 weeks of dieting!


----------



## Beklet

DB said:


> Sorry troops had no internet for a few days!
> 
> Here is a vid i took on Sunday morning 5 weeks from NABBA se weighing 106kg,


Nice pants :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Nice to see the gym I go to is not the only one that uses the colour coded weight plates for muppets who can't count!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB

quick piccy, quads 4 weeks out taken a few mins after i go up


----------



## hilly

quads looking great DB


----------



## WRT

Your room's a mess, why hasn't BC cleaned it:lol: Nice quads too.


----------



## clarkey

Looking good as always Baz... :thumbup1:


----------



## Captain Hero

DB said:


> quick piccy, quads 4 weeks out taken a few mins after i go up


They are Beastly Baz!!


----------



## Captain Hero

DB said:


> *tbh my back is better now than it was before when deadlifting 260kg for reps! still needs work but ALOT thicker than it was*
> 
> I'll get some pics up this weekend mate


What are you doing for your back now instead mate?


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> quick piccy, quads 4 weeks out taken a few mins after i go up


 :thumb: looking good matey


----------



## Greyphantom

DB said:


> quick piccy, quads 4 weeks out taken a few mins after i go up


Fvcking hell DB... quads looking killer mate...


----------



## DB

cheers guys!


----------



## LittleChris

Nice 

When you used ketotifen, did you run it alongisde Clen or have a period off of it? What doseage of each did you run and do you think it was effective?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Quads looks sweet dude! and lovin the pink underware u poof!


----------



## Magic Torch

Oi I trained Chest about 15 hours before that session you cheeky sod! haha blame cramp and doms! pmsl

Looking good though matey, plenty of time to get the last little bit off the back, the front is spot on, the extra 15mins cardio will easy eat that up. Quads are always insane on you mate, fcuk knows where you buy your jeans lol When you stop training them and they dry out even more they are gonna be deadly!

Come up my gym next week? I gotta do the garden after gym you can stay and help for your cardio pmsl  x


----------



## DB

LittleChris said:


> Nice
> 
> When you used ketotifen, did you run it alongisde Clen or have a period off of it? What doseage of each did you run and do you think it was effective?


honestly mate it was so long ago i cant remember the dose, although yes it allowed me to almost halve my clen dose



the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Quads looks sweet dude! and lovin the pink underware u poof!


 cheers dude and u love the underware!



Magic Torch said:


> Oi I trained Chest about 15 hours before that session you cheeky sod! haha blame cramp and doms! pmsl
> 
> Looking good though matey, plenty of time to get the last little bit off the back, the front is spot on, the extra 15mins cardio will easy eat that up. Quads are always insane on you mate, fcuk knows where you buy your jeans lol When you stop training them and they dry out even more they are gonna be deadly!
> 
> Come up my gym next week? I gotta do the garden after gym you can stay and help for your cardio pmsl  x


your garden is a about 6ft square pmsl! may come up next weekend but tbh i really can't be ****d with the trek from south to north london! :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> your garden is a about 6ft square pmsl! may come up next weekend but tbh i really can't be ****d with the trek from south to north london! :lol:


Why not barry, might be a gd cultural experience:lol:


----------



## ares1

DB said:


> your garden is a about 6ft square pmsl! may come up next weekend but tbh i really can't be ****d with the trek from south to north london! :lol:


Lazy fcuker.

6ft garden? you wouldnt even fit in that Baz!! :lol:


----------



## ares1

are you coming up tomorrow dude?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

bulkaholic said:


> Think he has gone diet mental and run away into the hills


lol youd be suprised how feckin hyper the guy is for somone knee deep in a diet:lol:


----------



## DB

bulkaholic said:


> Think he has gone diet mental and run away into the hills





Merat said:


> lol youd be suprised how feckin hyper the guy is for somone knee deep in a diet:lol:


haha well you know me always ready to have a laugh!!

diet seems to be going ok, coming in every few days dropped the carbs from my pre bed shake and cardio is still at 45mins in the morning pre brekkie:beer:


----------



## DB

bulkaholic said:


> You never seem to get all doom and gloom on diet which is refreshing change from somebody like me who thinls the world is over missing a mars bar :lol:
> 
> Are you putting up any more update pics before show or staying under wraps now?


na mate dieting is only as bad as you let it be!

Keep positive and the food isnt bad.. hell its what most of us eat all year round all i do is eat that and do more cardio..

May do some pics dude..


----------



## DB

ok..

trained quads today and was a good session,

back squats,

leg press

extentions

box step ups

after decided to do a little chest workout, so did 8 sets of 15 reps on flat bench, no lock out just concentrating on feeling it in my pecs rather than weight, so shoulders we pinched back and jus a ROM for the pecs only.. felt awesome

went to the studio after to practise posing and I was pumped to fcuk which is odd as I did extra cardio this morning only 4iu of slin and not alot of carbs.. oh well!

I'm seriously considering competing on sunday at Pompy in the u100kg class dont fancy the over 100kg class and getting my ass handed to me, however.. I weighed in post cardio/poo and pre brekie yeserday at 105.5kg..

SO i'll gonna have to do a monster carb/water deplete to make the weigh in then try and get full again without being bloated by the time I go on stage! fun fun!


----------



## hilly

cracking stuff mate why not.


----------



## ah24

Do it man!


----------



## DB

turn it down dude seeing as i'll compete with nabba 2 weeks later and get banned from the ukbff ofor a while unless they've changed that rule..


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Baz you trained earlier today then? Smart move, when i got there it was packed as fook full of college kids....oh wait I am a college kid :lol: still all they do is mess about! lol


----------



## Magic Torch

Cool  Depletion workouts and no carbs, what a fun few days you have lol! Are you gonna have a dirty carb up then on Sunday? Shall I bring some krispy kreames with me :lol:


----------



## DB

Merat said:


> Baz you trained earlier today then? Smart move, when i got there it was packed as fook full of college kids....oh wait I am a college kid :lol: still all they do is mess about! lol


Yeah mate some of them are really doing my nut at the moment curling in the squat rack and 6 of them doing bench etc..

plus there is lil Persian kid that's a total c0ck too:lol:



Magic Torch said:


> Cool  Depletion workouts and no carbs, what a fun few days you have lol! Are you gonna have a dirty carb up then on Sunday? Shall I bring some krispy kreames with me :lol:


Haha na man i'm gonna keep it cleanish-

sweet spud, slin and sweets! boom


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Haha na man i'm gonna keep it cleanish-
> 
> sweet spud, slin and sweets! boom


Haribo  like it


----------



## ares1

DB said:


> Yeah mate some of them are really doing my nut at the moment curling in the squat rack and 6 of them doing bench etc..


are you not supposed to curl in the squat ranch and bench press 2x your 1rp max in groups of 6?

the latest mens health beach body program reccomends this though? aswell as swiss ball squats.

i was thinking of incorporating this into my prep


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Well Done For Big Boy Baz for on his placing 2nd Last nite at the pompey show! cant wiat to see you reck it in 2 weeks in hayes! well done Bro! x


----------



## Magic Torch

DB aint too upset, he's done his cardio already this morning!!!! and getting his plan laid out for the next two weeks! NABBA SE is the show you all need to be at, with another two weeks on the diet and cardio the boy will be peeeeeeeeeled to the bone. Yesterday when he was pumping up for the evening stint he was dry and vascular, most prob the best condition he has been in with an extra few kgs....for the NABBA he will be filled out by another couple of Kgs and even more shredded I'm excited about what he will bring....

Think he was a little nervy yesterday, only because for the whole prep he was not really thinking about pompy until the last two weeks....then when he got out in the pre judge he knew he had a decent shot at it....still at the end of the day this was 10 weeks of the 12 week plan......and the guy that won prob will compete at the brits which baz wouldn't have so although it was close and would loved baz to take it, it dont matter one iota......Good work mate.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice work Baz - any pics mate?


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> DB aint too upset, he's done his cardio already this morning!!!! and getting his plan laid out for the next two weeks! NABBA SE is the show you all need to be at, with another two weeks on the diet and cardio the boy will be peeeeeeeeeled to the bone. Yesterday when he was pumping up for the evening stint he was dry and vascular, most prob the best condition he has been in with an extra few kgs....for the NABBA he will be filled out by another couple of Kgs and even more shredded I'm excited about what he will bring....
> 
> Think he was a little nervy yesterday, only because for the whole prep he was not really thinking about pompy until the last two weeks....then when he got out in the pre judge he knew he had a decent shot at it....still at the end of the day this was 10 weeks of the 12 week plan......and the guy that won prob will compete at the brits which baz wouldn't have so although it was close and would loved baz to take it, it dont matter one iota......Good work mate.


cheers J, by the evening I had managed to fill out as I had a nightmare getting the weight down enough for the weigh in! I woke at 99.9kg after being 105 on monday! so dropped nearly a kg a day last week from carb depleting!

best condition to date is the british as my back was dry as fcuk there but I got no doubt it will be like that at NABBA in two weeks and then BAM it'll be on!

No pics yet matey some geezer took some back stage so waiting for him to add me to facebook then i'll get some up! :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> No pics yet matey some geezer took some back stage so waiting for him to add me to facebook then i'll get some up! :thumb:


Mate that geezer was LOVING you pmsl I kept on trying to get him to do one so I could get your glaze on proper haha

I'll call you tonight, but honestly with a bit more of a carb up you'll squeeze more water out and also tighten up a touch more, I reckon better than the brits dude! Seriously when you were pumping up in the evening with some more food it you, you looked awesome!


----------



## jw007

Looked great yesterday mate.

you know my thoughts already 

Hope catch you at hayes when pick up 1st place


----------



## MissBC

Congrats baby, i am very proud of you, you looked awesome, wicked tan job too, wonder who did that mwa xxxx


----------



## TH0R

Well done DB, now onto pompey mate:thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

tel3563 said:


> Well done DB, now onto pompey mate:thumbup1:


thats what he just did lol

nabba is the next one

:thumb:


----------



## TH0R

MissBC said:


> thats what he just did lol
> 
> nabba is the next one
> 
> :thumb:


Just testing


----------



## MissBC

here he is

excuse my screaming in the background lol

xxxxx


----------



## TH0R

Love the pirouette at the beginning, thought he was gonna do a ballet routine for a mo:lol:


----------



## Haimer

Was good to meet you Baz! Were we in the right seats or not?

Must agree you pulled it through a lot for the evening show, what with all that healthy food I could see/hear you piling in!! :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Well done mate! Looking good! next stop nabba


----------



## Captain Hero

Congratulations Baz, well placed


----------



## chrisj22

Looking good, Baz!

Bit of a mover on the old quiet aren't you! :lol:


----------



## DB

Haimer said:


> Was good to meet you Baz! Were we in the right seats or not?
> 
> Must agree you pulled it through a lot for the evening show, what with all that healthy food I could see/hear you piling in!! :lol:


no idea about the seats dude.. lol

Yeah I was alot fuller in the evening for sure..

It was tough due to having to deplete so much to make weight then i weighed in so damn late I didn't have much time to eat and get the food through me before I went on as the last thing I wanted was to have a distended belly full of Maccy D's and doughnuts! 

Nice to meet you mate and Scott G and his wifey who sat next to us,


----------



## DB

tel3563 said:


> Love the pirouette at the beginning, thought he was gonna do a ballet routine for a mo:lol:





chrisj22 said:


> Looking good, Baz!
> 
> Bit of a mover on the old quiet aren't you! :lol:


DB

=

Dancing Ballerina!


----------



## SALKev

Loved the routine, agree with tel at the beginning, not a bad choice of songs either. Look great! 



DB said:


> DB
> 
> =
> 
> Dancing Ballerina!


TBH, if you're going to be a dancing ballerina (or a DB) you're going to need a tutu :whistling: It's a bit big but I'm sure you'll grow into it :thumb:


----------



## DB

lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Galtonator

DB said:


> no idea about the seats dude.. lol
> 
> Yeah I was alot fuller in the evening for sure..
> 
> It was tough due to having to deplete so much to make weight then i weighed in so damn late I didn't have much time to eat and get the food through me before I went on as the last thing I wanted was to have a distended belly full of Maccy D's and doughnuts!
> 
> Nice to meet you mate and Scott G and his wifey who sat next to us,


Good to meet you and Briar as well and You to Haimer and your lady.

Db you have got Jan on the hunt for honey and peanut butter. Really nice to have a chat with you. tOP BLOKE. You to Haimer :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

SALKev said:


> Loved the routine, agree with tel at the beginning, not a bad choice of songs either. Look great!
> 
> TBH, if you're going to be a dancing ballerina (or a DB) you're going to need a tutu :whistling: It's a bit big but I'm sure you'll grow into it :thumb:


now that is quality........... i may have to buy him onr for his birthday :laugh:


----------



## SALKev

MissBC said:


> now that is quality........... i may have to buy him onr for his birthday :laugh:


I would pay to see him in one


----------



## MissBC

SALKev said:


> I would pay to see him in one


maybe i can start a collection and buy him a pretty pink one with sparkly bits :bounce:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

MissBC said:


> maybe i can start a collection and buy him a pretty pink one with sparkly bits :bounce:


lol!! dont forget the tiara, need to make him feel like a princess:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB

Been a tough old week to be honest,

Competed on Sunday at pompy as you know but a few days earlier I started getting savage tooth ache, couldn't take and ibruprofen due to water retention so had to get by on asprin which does fcuk all for me plus I suffered from stomach ulcers 18 months ago due to my slipped disc medication so still worry about taking too many asprin.

Anyway the pain got worse and worse and yesterday morning I made an emergency appointment at the dentist and I have a fat infection in my wisdom tooth (it's about 2/3 through).

I had the exact same 3 years ago with the opposite tooth ffs.

Just my luck it happens at show time, I'm on Metronidazole @ 400mg 3 x ED for 5 days, done one day and it's made zero difference so far but at least I can take proper pain relief until next thurs latest so I have a chance the drop the water before Saturdays show. Go back to the dentist next Wednesday (day one of carb up, and maybe just get the little fcuker pulled out if it's still winding me up but then it will make carbing up seriousl hard.

Also it's my bday next Tuesday, so not only will I be on antibiotics with a fcuk off tooth infection, I'll also be on my last day of depletion! JOYS!

On the plus side, I compete next Saturday and the fat is dropping from my lower back nicely, then I go on holiday two days after my show so there is a light at the end of the tunnel!

Baz


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Also it's my bday next Tuesday, so not only will I be on antibiotics with a fcuk off tooth infection, I'll also be on my last day of depletion! JOYS! il do my best to make your birthday special anyway babe all things considering, it sucks we are dieting but i have some things sorted to make it still feel like your birthday, even if we do have to eat chicken and broc xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> On the plus side, I compete next Saturday and the fat is dropping from my lower back nicely, then I go on holiday two days after my show so there is a light at the end of the tunnel! YAY YAY YAY holiday time :bounce:


----------



## Greyphantom

Mate that sucks about your tooth... it never rains when it pours hey... good luck with it all mate... hope the dentist can sort it for you quick and easy...

B'day next week?? so that makes you a taurus then??? thought I liked something about you... and I'm not just talking the tutu either mate... lol...


----------



## DB

Greyphantom said:


> Mate that sucks about your tooth... it never rains when it pours hey... good luck with it all mate... hope the dentist can sort it for you quick and easy...
> 
> B'day next week?? so that makes you a taurus then??? thought I liked something about you... and I'm not just talking the tutu either mate... lol...


Typical Taurian mate!

Very placid 99% of the time and then the temper of a bull 1% of the time!

Although that percentage gets dropped down to abou 60 % placid, 40% rage when dieting, tired, and MIssBC uses all the fcukin ice for her fcuking drink so I can't ice my swollen fcuking face and throw sh1t:cursing:... ..and deep breath  :lol:


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Typical Taurian mate!
> 
> Very placid 99% of the time and then the temper of a bull 1% of the time!
> 
> Although that percentage gets dropped down to abou 60 % placid, 40% rage when dieting, tired, and MIssBC uses all the fcukin ice for her fcuking drink so I can't ice my swollen fcuking face and throw sh1t:cursing:... ..and deep breath  :lol:


more like 20% placid and 80% MAMMOTH RAGE :crying:


----------



## 3752

sorry to hear this Baz mate i know i don't practice this much but don't stress mate this will make any water held worse.....water is easy to drop mate and only needs to be dropped in the last 48hrs so you will have plenty of time....but in saying this you might want to drop test a little further out as this may help reduce the water or use Letro this is something i have found to strip water right off....just some thoughts buddy......good luck with the tooth and the dieting......did not know you was a fellow taurean


----------



## DB

Cheers dude, bad timing but it'll be fine!

Yeah I got adex which i normally throw in at 1mg for the last 5 days or so, maybe try letro this time just incase,

Never drop test out dude as I always use enan so too late anyway


----------



## Greyphantom

DB said:


> Typical Taurian mate!
> 
> Very placid 99% of the time and then the temper of a bull 1% of the time!
> 
> Although that percentage gets dropped down to abou 60 % placid, 40% rage when dieting, tired, and MIssBC uses all the fcukin ice for her fcuking drink so I can't ice my swollen fcuking face and throw sh1t:cursing:... ..and deep breath  :lol:


I would agree with your analysis mate, but then I am biased being a taurian too...



MissBC said:


> more like 20% placid and 80% MAMMOTH RAGE :crying:


and my mrs would probably agree with Miss BC's analysis :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> I would agree with your analysis mate, but then I am biased being a taurian too...
> 
> and my mrs would probably agree with Miss BC's analysis :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ares1

ahh sh!t dude, hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## jw007

Chin up Buddy

UP THE DOSE


----------



## mick_the_brick

jw007 said:


> Chin up Buddy
> 
> UP THE DOSE


LMAO :laugh:

All the best Baz


----------



## chrisj22

All the best man.

It couldn't come at a worse time, but these things are sent to try us.

Good luck.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

ah unlucky dude, all in all hope things go well


----------



## hilly

DB said:


> Cheers dude, bad timing but it'll be fine!
> 
> Yeah I got adex which i normally throw in at 1mg for the last 5 days or so, maybe try letro this time just incase,
> 
> Never drop test out dude as I always use enan so too late anyway


what dose of letro would you/paul use for the last few weeks mate?


----------



## DB

cheers guys. all will be fine! fun and games hey?!

Hilly I'll be gradually increasing upto 2.5mg ED over the next week matey, any more and say bye bye to the labido!!

JW

1g test enan

400mg tren enan

50mg winny

is that not enough?!

oh.. 20mg cialis on the day


----------



## jw007

DB said:


> cheers guys. all will be fine! fun and games hey?!
> 
> Hilly I'll be gradually increasing upto 2.5mg ED over the next week matey, any more and say bye bye to the labido!!
> 
> JW
> 
> 1g test enan
> 
> 400mg tren enan
> 
> 50mg winny
> 
> is that not enough?!
> 
> oh.. 20mg cialis on the day


Not enough tren, and wheres the Mast:confused1:


----------



## DB

jw007 said:


> Not enough tren, and wheres the Mast:confused1:


I have the masteron, Just hate jabbing matey!

Only use delts and glutes and they get sore with more that 2 jabs a week in total, only jab 6ml a week at the mo


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

yoo barry, tickets for the nabba show, they on the door or do I have to get em before?


----------



## Lois_Lane

jw007 said:


> Not enough tren, and wheres the Mast:confused1:


Good thing i didn't tell you my contest cycle you would have probably had a heart attack from the lack of gear on the spot if you consider that little :lol:

Looking awesome DB good luck with the show!


----------



## jw007

DB said:


> I have the masteron, Just hate jabbing matey!
> 
> Only use delts and glutes and they get sore with more that 2 jabs a week in total, only jab 6ml a week at the mo


Use slin pins and site inject triceps with mast, up to 1ml a time, painless and no scar tissue (and a nice gunnage site swelling:whistling

Can dot around the 3 heads...apparently


----------



## DB

jw007 said:


> Use slin pins and site inject triceps with mast, up to 1ml a time, painless and no scar tissue (and a nice gunnage site swelling:whistling
> 
> Can dot around the 3 heads...apparently


how long does it take to draw it up with slin pins lol!


----------



## Lois_Lane

DB said:



> how long does it take to draw it up with slin pins lol!


Load it with a regular then pull the plunger out of the slin pin shoot the gear into the slin pin then put plunger back in easy....


----------



## jw007

DB said:


> how long does it take to draw it up with slin pins lol!


you really are a meathead:lol: :lol:

Thought I was bad:laugh:

You draw up with normal pin..

Remove plunger from slin pin, squirt in and replace

Takes seconds.

Do you need a diagram drawn?????


----------



## DB

Lois_Lane said:


> Load it with a regular then pull the plunger out of the slin pin shoot the gear into the slin pin then put plunger back in easy....





jw007 said:


> you really are a meathead:lol: :lol:
> 
> Thought I was bad:laugh:
> 
> You draw up with normal pin..
> 
> Remove plunger from slin pin, squirt in and replace
> 
> Takes seconds.
> 
> Do you need a diagram drawn?????


Junky cnuts


----------



## jw007

DB instructions


----------



## WRT

jw007 said:


> DB instructions


PMSL


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> DB instructions


Pissy ginger gear?? :confused1:


----------



## jw007

Dan said:


> Pissy ginger gear?? :confused1:


Its tren mate, Unfortunately It is a p1ssy ginger colour, Probably accounts for the tren cough:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB

LMAO JW

Trained quads tonight

Starting with normal back squats weight was [email protected] but being 1 week out I don't really care as I was shattered, did 3 setsof around 15 reps on 130kg, nice, slow and deep with a big squeeze, then leg press 3 sets of 15 reps. Stationary lunges with dumbells for 2 sets then FST7 extentions

Finished up the workout with weighted hyperextentions to pump up my erector spinae to hopefully aid in tightening my lower back and get a few more striations in there!


----------



## MissBC

Merat said:


> yoo barry, tickets for the nabba show, they on the door or do I have to get em before?


hey hey, you can buy them before or just on the door but if you are defo coming then let us know as we have to register early so can get one for you if your coming x


----------



## 3752

DB said:


> cheers guys. all will be fine! fun and games hey?!
> 
> Hilly I'll be gradually increasing upto 2.5mg ED over the next week matey, any more and say bye bye to the labido!!
> 
> JW
> 
> 1g test enan
> 
> 400mg tren enan
> 
> 50mg winny
> 
> is that not enough?!
> 
> oh.. 20mg cialis on the day


remember letro takes a few days to start working mate....

add the masteron Baz mate definatly a very good addition


----------



## Nytol

DB said:


> I have the masteron, Just hate jabbing matey!
> 
> Only use delts and glutes *and they get sore with more that 2 jabs a week* in total, only jab 6ml a week at the mo


Cause you use dodgy gear


----------



## 3752

Nytol said:


> Cause you use dodgy gear


Amen to that:thumb:


----------



## Goose

You shouldn't get pain from masteron? Well I don't but then I don't get

pain from test or tren at minute ?! Hmm


----------



## DB

Nytol said:


> Cause you use dodgy gear





Pscarb said:


> Amen to that:thumb:


You pair of fannies! 4 out of the 6ml I jab a week is pharma!! Cido enan from T'gypt! 

Just the other 2 ml is not.. :whistling:

However, I'm a delicate lil flower when it comes to jabbing anything hurts me.. Guess it's like kryptonite to superman :lol:


----------



## 3752

DB said:


> You pair of fannies! 4 out of the 6ml I jab a week is pharma!! Cido enan from T'gypt!
> 
> Just the other 2 ml is not.. :whistling:
> 
> However, I'm a delicate lil flower when it comes to jabbing anything hurts me.. Guess it's like kryptonite to superman :lol:


yea thats exactly what it is like......lol:laugh:


----------



## jw007

I would just like to thank you for supplying updated condition pics, if nothing else errrr Ruby liked your ar5e pmsl x


----------



## MissBC

jw007 said:


> I would just like to thank you for supplying updated condition pics, if nothing else errrr Ruby liked your ar5e pmsl x


i bet she did....... sign of things to come JW lol

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB

jw007 said:


> I would just like to thank you for supplying updated condition pics, if nothing else errrr Ruby liked your ar5e pmsl x


LOL! thought u'd like that one!

Its beenlow carbs for me most days over the last week and 2 more days of it after todays one,

I haven't really been measuring how low i've been going as tbh I never go low carb so have nothing to compare it to anyway and it's about 2/3rd lower than my usual days!

yesterday had around 120g carbs and so far today 30g,

Cardio is suffering badly from the low carbs I'm literally dragging myself round the streets in the morning, feels like I have lead in my legs,

Haven't moaned the whole diet tbh but this weeks low carb mixed with the wisdom tooth infection is just sucking bum, 60 odd hours till I carb up so it's all good 

Will hopefuly bring something decent to the show!


----------



## Greyphantom

You know you will bring something decent to the show mate... just keep on it and the results will shine bud...


----------



## willsey4

Hope alls good mate.

Im looking forward to Saturday even though I wont be on stage!

Will show my support for you when on stage


----------



## DB

much the same as my last post.

carb depletion suckssssss now i realise why i rarely do it! haha

mouth is alot less painfull but there is still some pain there, finished anti b's yesterday so fingers crossed its just bruising etc and the fuker doesn't flare up again.

2mrw is the last day of carb depletion and cardio has been near on the point of collapse the last few days, which anyone who has competed knows is a good sign you're flat as fudge and in prime fat burning zone 

36 hours till i'm smashing in the carbs! ( sounds alot better in theory as after meal 2 i'll be feeling rank no doubt!)

Baz

may get some depleted pics up 2mrw for a laugh!


----------



## XJPX

DB said:


> much the same as my last post.
> 
> carb depletion suckssssss now i realise why i rarely do it! haha
> 
> mouth is alot less painfull but there is still some pain there, finished anti b's yesterday so fingers crossed its just bruising etc and the fuker doesn't flare up again.
> 
> 2mrw is the last day of carb depletion and cardio has been near on the point of collapse the last few days, which anyone who has competed knows is a good sign you're flat as fudge and in prime fat burning zone
> 
> 36 hours till i'm smashing in the carbs! ( sounds alot better in theory as after meal 2 i'll be feeling rank no doubt!)
> 
> Baz
> 
> may get some depleted pics up 2mrw for a laugh!


haha enjoy mate, sorry if i missed it but how many days of depletion do u do and how many days of tht do u do cardio?....are u going to stay on the 30g of carbs aswell or will u drop to 0?


----------



## 3752

DB said:


> much the same as my last post.
> 
> carb depletion suckssssss now i realise why i rarely do it! haha
> 
> mouth is alot less painfull but there is still some pain there, finished anti b's yesterday so fingers crossed its just bruising etc and the fuker doesn't flare up again.
> 
> 2mrw is the last day of carb depletion and cardio has been near on the point of collapse the last few days, which anyone who has competed knows is a good sign you're flat as fudge and in prime fat burning zone
> 
> 36 hours till i'm smashing in the carbs!* ( sounds alot better in theory as after meal 2 i'll be feeling rank no doubt!)*
> 
> Baz
> 
> may get some depleted pics up 2mrw for a laugh!


so true buddy.....

i used some Wheat/Gluten/Dairy free bread from tesco's which was lovely for my carb up cut down on the bloat..


----------



## DB

XJPX said:


> haha enjoy mate, sorry if i missed it but how many days of depletion do u do and how many days of tht do u do cardio?....are u going to stay on the 30g of carbs aswell or will u drop to 0?


Na mate under 100g carb would send me to a point of no return in regards the flatness!

I have a fast metabolism, so anything under 200g makes me flat as fudge! I have been doing a MAX of 150g carbs the last few days bare in mind i normally diet on 3-400 ED

2 days is normally plenty for me but I needed to take it that bit further to get the last bit of fat off my lower back so been doiing 150 max for about 6 days- cardio everyday on depletion dude for sure



Pscarb said:


> so true buddy.....
> 
> i used some Wheat/Gluten/Dairy free bread from tesco's which was lovely for my carb up cut down on the bloat..


Hhmmm I'll go check it out, thanks fo the advice as always mate


----------



## 3752

DB said:


> Na mate under 100g carb would send me to a point of no return in regards the flatness!
> 
> I have a fast metabolism, so anything under 200g makes me flat as fudge! I have been doing a MAX of 150g carbs the last few days bare in mind i normally diet on 3-400 ED
> 
> 2 days is normally plenty for me but I needed to take it that bit further to get the last bit of fat off my lower back so been doiing 150 max for about 6 days- cardio everyday on depletion dude for sure
> 
> Hhmmm I'll go check it out, thanks fo the advice as always mate


no problem mate i used the free form type you get in tesco's


----------



## DB

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

Carb up time!

Last cardio session DONE!

had 100g oats, 200g pineapple and 1.5 scoops whey for brekkie, oh 5iu novarapid too!


----------



## davyb

Enjoy the carb up m8.

well cartainly the first few meals anyway, after that it feels like a chore all that eating.

By the end of it you will be sick of looking at clean carbs, ha ha

Final hurdle


----------



## supercell

Good luck mate and see you on saturday.

J


----------



## supercell

The first 3 meals aside, I prefer depletion. I only really enjoy the last day of loading cos by then the bloat has gone and I'm 'Hank' all the time.

J


----------



## DB

so far so good but yes will get worse no doubt J!

See you saturday mate


----------



## DB

Yep carbs are going in nicely

oats

pineapple

sweet spud

banana

rice cakes

haribo

have been my sources so far!


----------



## rs007

:lol:

Haribo

:lol:

Without a word of a lie I must have had 5 or 600 grams, maybe even more (have it written down at home) on the first day of my carbup last week, along with copious amounts of dark chocolate etc - just couldnt stomach anything else :lol:

It is the secret - just steer clear of the fizzy ones, the play havoc with your gut


----------



## rs007

We should write a "we the undersigned" type letter to haribo, demanding free supplies by way of sponsorship for all the pushing of the stuff we do :lol:

Best jelly babies by far, anyone who says bassets is better is utterly gay


----------



## rs007

Anyway, serious post - how do you feel you are looking for the carbs starting to run in - filling up yet? Still dry?


----------



## Magic Torch

The jelly snakes are the best!! Fcuk Haribo!!


----------



## rs007

Magic Torch said:


> The jelly snakes are the best!! Fcuk Haribo!!


Wash your fvcking mouth out bitch :cursing: :lol:

Are you talking perchance about "The Natural Confectionary Company" (or whatever they are called) jelly snakes, white bag?

I concur those are equally as awesome.

However, Haribo has it all

Strawbs

Fizzy Monsters

Sour Cherries

Fizzy Cola Bottles

Jelly Babies

Allsorts

Jelly Bears

Cola Twist

then you have the mixes

Fantasy Mix

Kiddies Mix

Tangfastics

Tropifrutti (awesome)

Fun Mix

And that list is by no means exhaustive.

This conclusively proves Haribo OWNS



Fvcking starving now, wish I hadnt written this post


----------



## mick_the_brick

R - I think you may have 'Issues' with Haribo buddy lol


----------



## Magic Torch

rs007 said:


> Wash your fvcking mouth out bitch :cursing: :lol:
> 
> Are you talking perchance about "The Natural Confectionary Company" (or whatever they are called) jelly snakes, white bag?
> 
> I concur those are equally as awesome.
> 
> However, Haribo has it all
> 
> Strawbs
> 
> Fizzy Monsters
> 
> Sour Cherries
> 
> Fizzy Cola Bottles
> 
> Jelly Babies
> 
> Allsorts
> 
> Jelly Bears
> 
> Cola Twist
> 
> then you have the mixes
> 
> Fantasy Mix
> 
> Kiddies Mix
> 
> Tangfastics
> 
> Tropifrutti (awesome)
> 
> Fun Mix
> 
> And that list is by no means exhaustive.
> 
> This conclusively proves Haribo OWNS
> 
> 
> 
> Fvcking starving now, wish I hadnt written this post


Yeah but Jelly snakes got it right first time....no need for variety....the snakes are the best so once you eat them once there is no other!!

Tesco's had them on offer the other day, half price. I bought 20 of them....without thinking, I panic bought as they might have sold out......these are not the actions of a sane man....I freaked out....the power of the snake......

I bought them a week ago, I went the the cupboard last night and they were all gone!!! I woke up in the middle of the night the other day for a pee and remembered they were there...ate a whole pack at 3am.....serious too!! :lol:


----------



## rs007

mick_the_brick said:


> R - I think you may have 'Issues' with Haribo buddy lol


My only issues with Haribo are

A] Im dieting

B] I have two hands - but just one mouth - WTF sort of fvcked up design brief was God working to with that :cursing:


----------



## DB

rs007 said:


> Anyway, serious post - how do you feel you are looking for the carbs starting to run in - filling up yet? Still dry?


Feeling ok mate,

got letro in the mix now which started a few days ago and seems to be keeping me dry with the water&vit c too

seem to be filling out ok at the moment will have a little posing session tonight and see how I'm looking,

2mrw will probably be pretty similar food wise but higher in fat via peanut butter more than likely and slightly less carbs,

sat morning will start with 6 fried eggs on toast

then every couple of hours some peanut butter(lots) & honey on rice cakes with 100g chicken, i'm keeping the water in this time so there'll be no junk on the day to play it safe!

Haribo is not classed as junk


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

lol looks like carbing up is going well mate, lovin the addition of the haribo


----------



## rs007

DB said:


> Feeling ok mate,
> 
> got letro in the mix now which started a few days ago and seems to be keeping me dry with the water&vit c too
> 
> seem to be filling out ok at the moment will have a little posing session tonight and see how I'm looking,
> 
> 2mrw will probably be pretty similar food wise but higher in fat via peanut butter more than likely and slightly less carbs,
> 
> sat morning will start with 6 fried eggs on toast
> 
> then every couple of hours some peanut butter(lots) & honey on rice cakes with 100g chicken, i'm keeping the water in this time so there'll be no junk on the day to play it safe!
> 
> Haribo is not classed as junk


Pics 

Are you using anything to help load the carbs - insulin, metformin? Both? Neither?

PB and honey sounds like total sex to me right now, damn


----------



## supercell

Good plan with the water mate. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## XJPX

Hello mate, I see ur keepin the water in...does tht mean the night befor the show url still be heavily drinkin or will u just trickle it in quite regulalrly?....how much in litres will u aim to hit today then sat?


----------



## DB

rs007 said:


> Pics
> 
> Are you using anything to help load the carbs - insulin, metformin? Both? Neither?
> 
> PB and honey sounds like total sex to me right now, damn


6iu slin in the morning but no fats for 3 hours around that

425mg metformin too

pics.. na man can't be ****d maybe tonight with some tan on like u did 



supercell said:


> Good plan with the water mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> J


cheers dude!



XJPX said:


> Hello mate, I see ur keepin the water in...does tht mean the night befor the show url still be heavily drinkin or will u just trickle it in quite regulalrly?....how much in litres will u aim to hit today then sat?


today around 6l with 7-8g vit c,2.5mg letro,

2mrw, i won't drown myself as it bloats me big time when it mixes with the food in my belly, but i'll drink freely throughout the day and keep the vit c high,


----------



## Galtonator

good luck big fella i'm sure it will go well


----------



## Greyphantom

good luck for tomorrow mate... I know you and Bri will do well... slay em on stage mate, give out plenty of the DB cheek... (no not the ar$e cheek)...


----------



## TH0R

Good luck Baz, hope the tanning session hasn't got too steamy :lol:


----------



## DB

hey all,

carb up has gone well I think.

Was watery and very bloated last night so took 12.5mg of aldactone (minor dosage)

peed 4 times during the night all were full bladders, every wee drunk about 200ml of water after.

seemed to have done the trick, drying out as the morning goes on, been up since 6:30,

brekkie was 5 eggs on 3 whole meal toast,

meal 2 will be the same

then small bits of chicken rice cakes with p

water will be drunk as and when I feel like it, prob gonna go for about 2L

Peanut butter honey will be the staple for the rest of the day

pre pump up will be superpump, already taken a cialis 

little leg pic from this morning


----------



## Bettyboo

Good luck with your and Miss BC's comp today I am sure you will do mighty fine


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome legs DB, looking amazing. (Although Miss BC's are better haha).

Am enjoying reading this thread, keep up the hard work!!!


----------



## clarkey

All the best best enjoy yourself mate, looking nice n dry:thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

kieren1234 said:


> Awesome legs DB, looking amazing. (Although Miss BC's are better haha).


dam straight they are lol x


----------



## MissBC

clarkey said:


> All the best best enjoy yourself mate, looking nice n dry:thumbup1:


now i have a bone to pick with u mister

i have seen a pic on garys facebook of u looking VERY brown (MT2 IV I THIINK)... now i think from this point forward u have no smart ass comment rights with relation to my tantstic look hahahaha cause now u have that AND ur flashy pearly whites so only i get to make fun of u lol x


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice one Baz..

All the best mate


----------



## weeman

good luck Baz!!


----------



## Suprakill4

MissBC said:


> dam straight they are lol x


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## hilly

legs looking very good mate, good luck today


----------



## clarkey

MissBC said:


> now i have a bone to pick with u mister
> 
> i have seen a pic on garys facebook of u looking VERY brown (MT2 IV I THIINK)... now i think from this point forward u have no smart ass comment rights with relation to my tantstic look hahahaha cause now u have that AND ur flashy pearly whites so only i get to make fun of u lol x


 :whistling: it was really hot out there.


----------



## rs007

Legs looking awesome!!!! Best of luck, get in there mate.

Just shows, no need to cut water. I mean mightbe something in it for the guys at the very top, olympia or whatever - but at our level, more chance of going wrong and making you look worse - or seriously hurting yourself.

Any news yet? I guess prejudging must be about at its conclusion, or getting there?


----------



## Steedee

Good luck for today baz!! Legs looking great mate.


----------



## Suprakill4

rs007 said:


> Any news yet? I guess prejudging must be about at its conclusion, or getting there?


Yeah im eager to find out too...... sure will update us by the end of the day.


----------



## LOCUST

good luck mate, how do you get on with the superpump backstage ?

do u use niacin ?,


----------



## willsey4

I'm in the crowd. Barry up in the next class. Will let you guys know.

Hope he doesn't mind!


----------



## willsey4

Great line up for Baz's class! There's 3 in the line up. All similiar size and all very close!

Barry has the most pleasing physique out of the 3 imo. His condition is great but there is another competitor more shredded!

Personally I would put him first but it's that close everyone sitting around me has no idea!

They will be back on stage in about 10 min to announce the winner!

Will update soon.

Well done baz, looking awesome


----------



## SALKev

^Great news so far, hope he can pull it off!


----------



## Suprakill4

Well what a cliff hanger this is!!! Routing for you DB!!!!!!


----------



## RedKola

I know! Hurry up and update us God damn it! LMAO! :lol:


----------



## willsey4

Sorry guys, just got home

baz got third much to the surprise of everyone. I thought he could have won it or at least got second. It was one of them line ups where it could have gone either way.

I believe he got an invite to the Britain though as was that tough a line up


----------



## hilly

congrats baz


----------



## RedKola

Well done!  :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy1

nice one baz...can we get pics up asap?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Good result but at that level you need a lot of mass on your bones. More gear needed and 7-8kg more mass.


----------



## Suprakill4

Well done Baz, eagerly awaiting the pics!


----------



## FATBOY

nice one m8 enjoy your holiday


----------



## Linny

Nice to meet you yesterday Chopsie , see you at the finals


----------



## MXD

Congrats dood, great placing


----------



## weeman

brilliant Baz  see you at the brits matey


----------



## Magic Torch

Baz done awsome, yeah he was giving away a few kilo's but at the end of the day the jump from Inters to class's takes a good few years, the fact that he is getting up against them now shows his class in my eyes. The lads up against him were decent, think the winner took the overall, and the guy in second was equally as good and the fact they gave all three an invite shows that Baz was defo in the mix. Take nothing away from the first and second placed guys, they were experienced class one's, so for Baz to but invited too is the silver lining in my eyes.

Not sure if he will do the Brits or not, or just start his rebound in to massiveness and quest for the 21" inch guns....either way the boy has an awesome physique and is very close to being on top of his game, as massive monster said when he hits 110kg on stage the 1st place trophy's will soon be filling his shelf. Given the injury's since the last show and how he has delt with it, also a career change, things could be great this year for training so next year I expect BIG things!


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> Baz done awsome, yeah he was giving away a few kilo's but at the end of the day the jump from Inters to class's takes a good few years, the fact that he is getting up against them now shows his class in my eyes. The lads up against him were decent, think the winner took the overall, and the guy in second was equally as good and the fact they gave all three an invite shows that Baz was defo in the mix. Take nothing away from the first and second placed guys, they were experienced class one's, so for Baz to but invited too is the silver lining in my eyes.
> 
> Not sure if he will do the Brits or not, or just start his rebound in to massiveness and quest for the 21" inch guns....either way the boy has an awesome physique and is very close to being on top of his game, as massive monster said when he hits 110kg on stage the 1st place trophy's will soon be filling his shelf. Given the injury's since the last show and how he has delt with it, also a career change, things could be great this year for training so next year I expect BIG things!


well said J i couldnt agree more

Barry has had so much to contend and deal with this year and has been plagued with some kinda injury almost all the time so to still stand up there and look like he belongs in that class is awesome

i am very very proud of him and i cant wait till tomorro so we can go on holiday and enjoy a well deserved break together

xx


----------



## willsey4

MissBC said:


> well said J i couldnt agree more
> 
> Barry has had so much to contend and deal with this year and has been plagued with some kinda injury almost all the time so to still stand up there and look like he belongs in that class is awesome
> 
> i am very very proud of him and i cant wait till tomorro so we can go on holiday and enjoy a well deserved break together
> 
> xx


well done on your class briar, didn't see you afterwards to tell you myself!

Looked awesome


----------



## SALKev

Nice one...great to hear you got an invite...what will the future hold :thumb:

Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

congrats on the placing barry! Sorry I couldnt be there, only just got your text my phone was still charging haha, so pics?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Well done Bro, hope you're enjoying the ice cream:whistling:


----------



## Greyphantom

Well done mate, wish I could have been there to support you properly, but I was thinking of you and Bri both... great news on the invite... cant wait to see you taking the stage and the trophies, so much potential and what a physique...!!!!


----------

